# Gamerprinter's Map Emporeum



## gamerprinter

OK, I haven't posted any maps lately, been busy doing commission work, so I usually don't post that stuff. Here's my latest entry into the Cartographers' Guild June Mapping Challenge.​ 
The goal was to create a "home away from home" so I created a magic item called the Amulet of Cerene. (Cerene is the god of death and murder) An assassin uses this to teleport him to his extra-dimensional lair.​ 
Everything is hand-drawn, scanned, colored and given 3D bevels in Xara Xtreme for extra pop.​ 
The Assassin's Lair... enjoy!​ 
GP​ 



 
Link to larger file: http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/cerene-map.jpg​


----------



## Rhun

Nice! I like it a lot.


----------



## gamerprinter

*Another map*

Too bad I didn't think ahead when I started this thread, I should have called it GP's Map Emporeum or something...

Here's another map of mine. This one is the regional map for my upcoming 3 part campaign called the Gift, for my Kaidan: Japanese Ghost Story setting.

Enjoy!

GP


----------



## Rhun

gamerprinter said:


> Too bad I didn't think ahead when I started this thread, I should have called it GP's Map Emporeum or something...




GP, you can change your title. Click Edit on your original post, and then click Go Advanced. Once you do that, you can modify your thread title to whatever you want!


----------



## WampusCat43

Very, very nice.  

Went to your website, and your link to your ordering page (from your Endless Terrain page) appears to be broken.


----------



## WampusCat43

Very, very nice.  

Went to your website, and your link to your ordering page (from your Endless Terrain page) appears to be broken.


----------



## gamerprinter

*Thanks, here's the missing link!*



WampusCat43 said:


> Very, very nice.
> 
> Went to your website, and your link to your ordering page (from your Endless Terrain page) appears to be broken.




Thank you sir, the link lower down on the page works...
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/endless-terrain.html
http://shop.gamer-printshop.com/ecommerce/

The above items are my hottest sellers for some reason, and they were the very first things I created, after I built the site. Link points ecommerce pages, so the Endless Terrain Battlemaps are mixed with all my other stuff.

I've been too busy to get to it, but I have a Wordpress version already created to replace this, just haven't gotten to it yet. Maybe in the next day or so, I'll point to the new version - with no broken links!

GP

PS: without trying to dig out my older maps, here's a link to my portfolio - enjoy!

Michael K. Tumey - Fantasy Cartography Portfolio


----------



## gamerprinter

*Cover Design Preview for The Gift adventure for Pathfinder*

Just completed the layout for the cover design for my upcoming Kaidan setting. I just found out that the writer needs a bit more time to finish. I also wanted to include a few extra maps and have my Alpha Setting rules in more completion before I released the product anyway. I'll do a simultaneous release with Pathfinder, so I placed the PFRPG Compatibility logo on it.

The illustration on the cover for The Gift (1st of 3 part mini-campaign arc set in Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting - Pathfinder RPG Compatible). This was created by Jan Pospisil, a fantasy concept artist from S. Africa, I found while collaborating with my publisher.

Whatcha think?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Encounter Scale map: Agoya Shrine*

OK, working on a bunch of maps for my upcoming adventure module, The Gift, for my Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting.

This is a Shinto Shrine, located on the outskirts of Agoya a forest town on the eastern edge of Gaijinaba province, on the island of Yonshu. Once the PCs have made it through the harrowing pass through the mountains, they will arrive in Agoya, but find the gates to the town closed for the night. The Agoya Shrine's Shoten (shaman) will provide lodging, supper and breakfast, healing, disease curing, divinations for each PC, and an explanation on religions of Kaidan.

He will also have a puzzle obstacle that needs solving by the PCs.

Agoya Shrine - enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Different styles*

Here are two different maps, both for my Kaidan setting, in two very different styles. One is my combination digital and hand-drawn style with scanned drawings which are colored given shape bevels, drop shadows and feathering, all done in Xara Xtreme Pro 4.0

The second map is my first undersea map, Ryukyo: the Sea Dragon Palace and capital city. This map though composited in Xara, given the depth effects and land form creation in Xara, everything else is a mixture of 3D modeled in Nendo, rendered Raydream, use of Zbrush to create the anemone and coral elements and PD Particles to create most of the plantlife.

Enjoy!

GP






Link to larger file:
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/tsue-jo.jpg






Link to larger file:
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/ryukyo.jpg


----------



## rebaccawood911

*Hello*

Wow man they are awesome thanks for sharing with us,,,,,


----------



## gamerprinter

*New side project map*

I've been busy working on Kaidan, so much, I needed a breath of non-Asian fresh air, so I created this map of a fantasy Celtic world region, just to take my mind of my "regularly scheduled program"! 

This map is completely hand-drawn, then scanned, imported to Xara Xtreme Pro 4.0 for composition, coloring, borders and labeling. Incidentally the Celtic knotwork border is a font, not hand-drawn, but it works effectively for creating Celtic flavored work.

This is a Celtic slaver's map. Ambrathas, a city of Celtic sorcerers and slave masters need more fieldworkers. An explorer has recently uncovered Celtic lands to the east that follow a more druidic and farming lifestyle - making them ideal candidates for new slaves.

The map kind of reminds me of Middle Earth, except the bad guys are in the region of the Shire, while the good guys are where Mordor should be...

Enjoy!






Link to larger map file:
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/slavers.jpg

GP


----------



## Treebore

Looking AWESOME, as always, Mike.


----------



## gamerprinter

*The Gift: Part 1 is now released*

As of 10 pm, yesterday, The Gift: Part 1, first of three adventures for Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting has been officially released and is now available at RPG Now, however trying to change the linked site to point to the EnWorld mirror store so I can get this as a News Scoop to Morrus.

For the first 30 days, it is being offered for $3.99, then will go to $5.99.

Adventure features over 13 full color maps, dozens of illustrations by Mark Hyzer, Simon Turnbull, cover art by Jan Pospisil, written by Michael Tumey, Andy Champagne, and Andrew Chirgwin. Over 50 pages, 7+ MB PDF download.

Available at RPG Now, the Paizo Store, Drivethru RPG, Gamer Printshop and Dementia 5 websites.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*New publishing project soon!*

Looks like I'm going to start a new publishing project, this one a Rogue's Resource Guide of sorts, I'm doing the maps (with sliced printable versions) for 4e.

The work will be written and published by Johnn Four of Roleplayingtips.com newseltter and with Yax of Game Mastery blog.

Expected release early 2010.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Yuleblood Map*

Reposting this from the other thread (which I'll probably have deleted.)

This is my map for the Cartographers' Guild December Monthly Mapping Challenge - Create an Orcish Christmas Map.

Notice the style, though hand-drawn, has kind of a cartoony/realistic style, it matches the "tongue and cheek" illustrations I did for the extra credit part of the challenge.

I created a 14 stanza poem, then I created 14 hand-drawn illustrations and created it in the format of a Children's Book - The Twelve Nights of Yuleblood.

Perhaps I'll publish it - don't know how much interest there is in that??? I'm now planning to couple the story/map with a 1st level Pathfinder adventure where the PCs are Orcs crusading against the other races, as per poem...

Here's the map:






http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/yuleblood-final.jpg

Enjoy! Happy Holidays!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*An illustration instead of a map...*

I'm really more of a cartographer than an illustrater, but I needed a cover design for a project I'm using the above map on - this is for the poem for the contest entry, but I plan to use this for an adventure publication, with slightly altered wording. Anyway, to get an idea of my illustration skills - enjoy this...






Happy Holidays!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Topside over a Thieves Guild - map*

I'm currently working on several map for a 4e Rogues Resource I am publishing collaboratively with Johnn Four of Roleplaying Tips newsletter and Yax of GameMastery/4e blog.

I am creating an under street thieves guild. This map is the area directly overhead at ground level in a poor working class district: buildings top to bottom right to left: Cat o' Nine Tails Tavern, a Barrelmakers shop (roof only)
Bootmakers Shop (tiny southwest corner building), Carter House/Shop/Stable.

The Thieves Guild map will just have to remain undisclosed until after publication, but this map is cool preview of what's down below, coming soon!

Enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Zion Canyon, Utah - commission map*

The following is a regional map of Zion Canyon, Utah, intended for publication with Dog House Rulez, Sidewinder - Recoiled (D20 Old West game). There are six other map, mostly encounter scale maps, this however, is the only one I'll post, since it depicts a real life location.

Enjoy!






http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/zion-canyon-map-final.jpg

GP


----------



## Treebore

Very nice, as always, Mike! I'll be picking this up, for Aces and Eights. I also have Sidewinder, but A&8 grabbed me much stronger than Sidewinder.

Still, maps, with good adventure ideas, are good for any RPG, not just the one they are made for.


----------



## gamerprinter

*Entry for the One Page Dungeon Contest*

Not yet finished with my entry into this year's One Page Dungeon Contest, but just a hint at what mine is all about, here's just one part of the dungeon, well the floor decorations for it.

This area image is called the Boneyard - everything is hand-drawn, scanned, then colored, beveled and given drop shadows in Xara Xtreme Pro 4.0.

I don't want to do this twice is I don't have to - the Boneyard that is.

Here's a thumbnail of the Boneyard...







Enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*One Page Dungeon Contest Entry*

My One Page Dungeon Contest entry is complete. This was a bear of a map, I probably have almost 20 hours of work into (considering most maps I do take me less than 2 hours to create.)

On the legend at the bottom is a listed website page, but its not ready yet, I will be making that page tonight. I'm thinking about posting an entire adventure made ready for Pathfinder RPG and posting it there as well as a PDF version so you can download and use.

Its got that boneyard from above in it as well.

Enjoy!

GP







Link to larger version:
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/crypt-final.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

*How to make a simple map into something complex...*

Here's my latest map, one of two for a small print publication. It is the village of Tomme. You'll notice with the insets, this is three maps in one. The main map describes the "down town" area of the small village where the entire adventure takes place. The top left inset describes the interior of the Woodpecker Inn, which is the primary adventure location. (Notice the placed Hex Grid, as this is for one of those non-D&D fantasy systems!)

The bottom right inset displays the entire village and immediate environs. It is a logging camp turned village with a few small local farms.

This is in my "newish" hand-drawn, soft color palatte, digitally enhanced style.

Enjoy!

GP


----------



## Sapiento

Hi GP! I joined today, just wanted to say hello!


----------



## gamerprinter

*Map for The Gift: Part 2 - Dim Spirit*

This is a village map for a tribe of Hengeyokai (animal barbarian shape-changers) for my Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting, specifically for the second adventure of The Gift: Part 2 - Dim Spirit.

This is a major rest area for the adventure party running from the law and the local demon spirits.

All the linework for this map has been hand-drawn, scanned to Photoshop, then imported to Xara Xtreme Pro 4.0 for all coloring, shadowing, bevels and other special effects. I referenced 3D models of the roofs of the buildings (I created the 3D roof models) as well as photographs of Japanese farms and wilderness scenes.

I had fun creating the river and waterfalls.

The publication of the The Gift: Part 2 - Dim Spirit should be released sometime in May 2010, as an imprint under Rite Publishing.

Enjoy!

GP






Link to larger file:
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/kitsumura-final.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

*An illustration, not a map...*

I needed a specific illustration of a Mujina Hengeyokai (Japanese Badger Shape-changer), but I didn't want to pay an artist to do it. I went online found an appropriately posed photo of a badger, and an Ainu chieften in ceremonial garb, morphed the two together in Xara Xtreme, then printed it out, using it as a reference to create the hand-drawing. Coloring done in Xara, enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*IPAD Map Commission for RPGNet*

Not a map, but just some interesting news. I just received a commission from the president/owner of RPGNet to create a series of maps to be used in an experiment using Apple's new IPAD.

I'll be creating a regional map, city map and tavern map initially allowing IPAD users to click from one map to load a zoomed map separate map. Each map will be sliced into 1024 x 768 pieces you can pan from one piece to another, or click jump to the next level of map - using a different set of maps.

Should the project prove fruitful, I'll be making a bunch more.

One thing nice though, I've never been to RPGNet, so its not like I was trying to coo that site and checking out my work. They found me online and contacted me directly. Kind of cool!

I'll post updates if I get more info.

GP


----------



## Nytmare

*Woohoo*, congratulations!

[EDIT] Also what are all those little purple stars on the right hand side of the Kitsumura map?


----------



## gamerprinter

*Nice spot!*



Nytmare said:


> *Woohoo*, congratulations!
> 
> [EDIT] Also what are all those little purple stars on the right hand side of the Kitsumura map?




You know, I think those are remnants of a compass rose removed from this map at some time, those were compass points, somehow got moved, not deleted and I didn't see them. Nice perception check!

I'll probably just delete them, or else find the original compass rose and throw it in the map. Thanks for pointing that out.

Its not for another publisher (that would be a bad thing), its intended for my second Kaidan adventure, not published yet, so I got to fix it.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*A rare sci-fi map*

I almost never create Sci-Fi maps, but following the rules for a lighter than usual challenge at the Cartographers' Guild - create a space without obvious windows or doors out, with teleport or transporter access only, any genre. Plus I just to Avatar (the movie) for the first time at a friends with big screen HD blu ray disc - awesome flick!

So this my version of a futuristic assassin/black operative secret lair on a hidden deck aboard cruiser class starships as part of its communications array. Agents can upload their consciousness via the uplink bed at center of map, and linked to one of five alien lifeforms that he can operate independantly while he is asleep to perform: assassinations, spying, sabotage, terrorist activity, even suicide bombing, as operative is safely asleep aboard ship in the module, even if uplinked alien form is killed/destroyed.

Enjoy!

GP

Anyway, I thought I'd post it here...






Link to larger file (8" x 10.5" 300 ppi JPG)
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/avatar-module-final.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

*Soon to get a new site up - FreeRPGMaps.com*

As kind of an extension of this thread, and others like it on other forums I visit, I decided to create a new website, where I plan to post two free encounter scale maps each week, plus post free bonus material for my settings and adventures that I am publishing (or will be soon publishing).

The site is going to be called Free RPG Maps, freeRPGmaps.com. It will have a Wordpress Blog where I will be posting each map with links to downloadable files. After the next map is uploaded, I will move the previous map into a gallery part of the site, which will contain all the maps provided overtime, and eventually be categorized by type, setting and style.

It will be a free site, free signup, free maps content...

The goal is to post only encounter scale maps, rather than other types, though the gallery may contain such maps in addition to those published each week.

The site of course is intended to promote my other projects and my Gamer Printshop map printing service, and I might even place banner ads for other RPG companies/products.

I've recently had an education on what makes a 4e map versus any other kind of map, and that includes lots of room for battles to move around, lots of pitfalls/cliffs and other terrain hazards, as well as multiple places bad guys are entering the fight area - these kinds of maps will be the majority or at least part of the goal in any map posted. Also most maps will be the photo-realistic with 3D elements style of map, though I will periodically post my hand-drawn style as well.

Downloadable maps will be PDFs in full scale one piece map, letter size sliced version of the map, grayscale versions of each map, and especially for hand-drawn versions a b/w lineart version of the map. Also each map will be available with square grid, hex grid or no grid. Also an available file will be ready for use in several Virtual Terrain apps.

Another thought is to create unlabeled village, town, regional and continental maps - then offer a fee paid service to place labels as per an individual GM's desires to better match a home-brew campaign.

I say the site should up and ready by the end of next week (perhaps I'm just being hopeful - I'm not a coder, but doing all the design/code work).

The site will be working with Wordpress blog, Forum, Gallery suite, and perhaps a Wiki down the road to host my Kaidan setting gazetteer, and other projects.

Is this something worth doing?

GP


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

> Is this something worth doing?



By all means, YES!


----------



## Scotley

Sounds like a very useful idea. I was not aware of your service until, so you are already reaping advertising benefits before you even post the first map. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## firesnakearies

gamerprinter said:


> Is this something worth doing?





This sounds great!


----------



## IronWolf

gamerprinter said:


> ... lots of cool stuff snipped ...
> 
> Is this something worth doing?




It sounds quite cool.  More maps are always welcome and I would suspect the site to be relatively popular as a map resource.


----------



## gamerprinter

*Making a U-Tube Product Demo and Promo for new site*

How to Pay for Free Map Site

OK, first time thing for me, and not that anyone cares what I look and sound like, but... this Saturday I am doing a demo of one of my map products that will coincide with the free maps that I plan to offer each week, with different terrain sets every two weeks.

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better way to demo the product and a printed version of the first intended free map in use with miniatures.

The product is a unique map tile set of my "invention" about 3 years ago, it has been my consistent best selling product, but still lots of people have no knowledge of the product. So I thought how do I best demonstrate the free and associated paid-for product for online marketing to get the word out there about the coming new site. Make a video demo.

A young friend of mine films bands like Wooky Foot using Hi Def cameras at those four day band concerts around the US. He's a pro, and he is going to shoot me doing the demo. After editing, titling, maybe some music the demo will be uploaded to U-Tube... kind of scary!

I'll post a link to the video, once its up in the Publisher/Industry Forum.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Art show in NYC*

Argh! I'm still struggling with the website, PHP is such a pain, but I'll get thru shortly enough and have it up and running soon.

However, on some side news, I will be having at least three of my maps featured in a NYC Art Gallery showing of Cartographers' Guild maps. I just learned it will be at the Soho Gallery of Digital Art, and held on July 16 - 29th.

http://www.sohodigart.com

So some of my fantasy maps will be on display in a New York City Art Gallery - very cool, I'm very excited.

GP


----------



## IronWolf

gamerprinter said:


> However, on some side news, I will be having at least three of my maps featured in a NYC Art Gallery showing of Cartographers' Guild maps. I just learned it will be at the Soho Gallery of Digital Art, and held on July 16 - 29th.
> 
> http://www.sohodigart.com
> 
> So some of my fantasy maps will be on display in a New York City Art Gallery - very cool, I'm very excited.




Congrats!  Sounds very cool!


----------



## gamerprinter

*Isometric map of Menhir stone circle*

So this month's challenge at the Cartographers' Guild is to create a map that centers of a Ley Lines Locus of Power - any genre or theme. So I decided since I'm doing preliminary work on my next intended setting, The Realms of Keld (an iron age Celtic setting), and I've started creating my Ireland analog and created a map for it - I decided to use it as an inset map, with a location of the Menhir Dance (old name for a stone circle) on the map.

The larger map will be an up close map/illustration, like my Iwaizumi map, a 3D scene, so you can see the stones and structures properly with detail.

Anyway, I created the menhir stone circle and omphalos stone (at center) on an eroded terraced hill with a mostly flat surrounding plain, other rune stones surrounding the circle, an further circle of stones beyond, then stone and thatched roofed round houses surrounded by stone walls in the outlying areas with roads and perhaps an oxen with cart and other people, perhaps druids in procession heading for the stone circle. In the background with be an edge escarpment and Anwynn Lake below - as in mapped location of inset map.

First is the inset map - which will be used as a regional map and part of a larger map with my analog British Isles, island filled channel and a Gallic analog region of continent beyond - that map yet to do.

First map below is the regional inset map - completed.

The second map is the start of the menhir circle and hill at the center of the defined area. This is done in 3D, printed, traced and detailed with pen, scanned, then composited in Xara with texture filled shapes of the grassy areas on the tops of the terraces and hilltop. A true multi-media illustration.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Done with the map, so back to development*

Maybe a tweak or two, might add in a compass rose and scale, but the map is basically done. I am sharing it though, I plan to include it as part my eventual publication for the setting.

Here's the map as needed for the contest entry at the CG.

OK, enough drawing, time to get back to work! 

GP

Link to larger file: http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/menhir-dance.jpg


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

*BUMP*

Anything new?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

is the gamer-printshop web site no longer active? I get a ton of broken links.

Did it ever actually have for sale WotBS battle maps?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Must be user error I guess.  I still can find no way to get WotBS maps form the web site.


----------



## gamerprinter

Sorry, the site is under major redesign - I'm trying to make a Wordpress site, and I have no skill in PHP. Everything will be up eventually. Regarding the WoBS campaign maps and other missing maps, everything will be up again, when the new site is built.

While I have been busy in game development for the past several months, I've even avoided the Cartographers' Guild for much of that time, so I hadn't gotten any new maps, until now.

Just this weekend, I decided to try the November Challenge at the Cartographers' Guild - Map a Castle. Rather than a map, though, this is more like the illustration maps I've been doing lately.

Castle Marlbrook - enjoy!

GP







Link to larger file... http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/marlbrook.jpg

GP


----------



## Wicht

gamerprinter said:


> This is a village map for a tribe of Hengeyokai (animal barbarian shape-changers) for my Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting, specifically for the second adventure of The Gift: Part 2 - Dim Spirit.
> 
> This is a major rest area for the adventure party running from the law and the local demon spirits.
> 
> All the linework for this map has been hand-drawn, scanned to Photoshop, then imported to Xara Xtreme Pro 4.0 for all coloring, shadowing, bevels and other special effects. I referenced 3D models of the roofs of the buildings (I created the 3D roof models) as well as photographs of Japanese farms and wilderness scenes.
> 
> I had fun creating the river and waterfalls.
> 
> The publication of the The Gift: Part 2 - Dim Spirit should be released sometime in May 2010, as an imprint under Rite Publishing.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to larger file:
> http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaidan/kitsumura-final.jpg




Interestingly, I was surfing the net for Hengeyokai material and was directed here.


----------



## gamerprinter

Well we should be the authority on hengeyokai, shouldn't we? At least one of them 

Looks like I'll be working on a world map on commission for Third Dawn, Dreamscarred Press's campaign setting.

Oh and FreeRPGmaps.com will be starting on February 1st for sure!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Update...*

Sorry guys, its been a while since I posted to this thread, although lots of maps and news has occurred since that time. I've been very busy on map commissions and working on my Kaidan setting and adventures.

Obviously, if noticed the other thread, Free RPG Maps is open! I have a full map tile set available as printed map tiles and as virtual terrain map set, both available on subscription or as one-time purchases. I've also posted 2 maps so far for free downloads on my forums page. (I have a Wordpress Blog, an Ecommerce shopping cart site, a main site and a Community Forums page.)

The first map posted below is my entry for the One Page Dungeon Contest, I call it The Emperor's Playground. Inspired by my own setting for publication, this location is beneath the Imperial Palace of Kaidan - a birthday present to the emperor (who is ghost trapped in the mind and body of a 5 year old boy) from his grandfather, the Shogun.






Link to larger version: Emperor's Playground

Here's a ruined forest village called the Garden Shrine, the last map for the second Kaidan adventure, Dim Spirit:






Link to larger version: Garden Shrine

I will post more soon!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*Kaidan map for a Con Game*

The Frozen Wind is a one-shot Con Game for Kaidan, being run a Origins, Gencon and Paizocon 2011. This is a 9th level adventure for a party of 4 local Kaidanese characters seeking refuge from a mountain snow storm. Ice Oni and a Yuki-onna await them after killing off all the monks in the monastery.

There is a second Kaidan con game adventure yet to be created, but will be a 1st level adventure called The Tolling of Tears.

This is the map for the Frozen Wind - a monastery in a mountain crevice.

GP

Link to larger version: Frozen Wind Monastery


----------



## gamerprinter

*Akayama (red mountain) tengu village*

I haven't posted any maps lately, as I've been a busy guy lately.

I decided to participate in the Cartographers' Guild mapping challenge (contest) for this month, which was to create a Mountain theme map.

I opted to create a Tengu village, something for my Kaidan setting.

Link to larger file: *Akayama village*

Enjoy!

GP


----------



## Sapiento

There seems to be a typo in the link to the larger file.


----------



## gamerprinter

Sapiento said:


> There seems to be a typo in the link to the larger file.




Fixed it, thanks - it was late when I posted this...

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

Haven't posted in a while, this is my entry into the December Mapping Challenge at the Cartographers' Guild - create a Dragon's Lair. I decided to use my photorealistic style for this and just went crazy with details.

Enjoy!

GP






Link to full scale version - *Dragon's Lair Map*

Enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

Just for a bonus, I exported this as a 200 ppi image, pixel adjusted the image to 100 ppi to achieve the proper 1" square = 5' scale, so the final map measures 51.8" x 76.5", then ran it through poster razor to slice the map into printable 7" x 9.5" letter size pieces, 66 pages of that...!? Here's the PDF of those 66 pages, ready to download! Note: this is 23.9 MB, so it's a rather big download.

GP

*Wyrm Sign Map (sliced) PDF*


----------



## gamerprinter

Well, I wasn't allowed to show this until after the release of Part 6 of the Jade Regent Adventure Path, The Empty Throne - it's out (and I got the adventure in my hands).

I got a cool opportunity back in July 2010. Paizo was commissioning Steven D. Russell of Rite Publishing to create some monsters for Jade Regent, and was also asked to write the gazetteer the city of Kasai and create a map so their own cartographer could use it to reference the final cartography. Steve is great with monsters, but non-combat plothooks as might be found in a gazetteer might not be his best skill. Since he works with many freelancers, he got Frank Carr (Jade Oath setting) to write the gazetteer, and me to create the map. Because I created several specific locations of interest on the map, I also contributed to the gazetteer writing, and have authorship credits with Frank Carr on the gazetteer.

This is just a hand-drawn lineart version of the map, but having seen the final, there is no alterations between my map and the final full color version.

However, it's a big map - hand drawn at 36 x 45 inches, if I tried to post a thumbnail it would be difficult to see the detail. So here's a link to the final map I submitted for the Jade Regent AP - *City of Kasai, Minkai Empire map*

So hey, I've got name credits with Paizo now!


----------



## Nytmare

Glad to see you've been keeping busy!

I was starting to get worried that you were slacking.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next map is the castle town of Kawashi, for Way of the Samurai supplement for Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting - a book of archetypes for Samurai and other members of the Buke caste, traits, feats, spells, equipment; a complete guide on creating your own Samurai clans, and a sample clan, town and gazetteer.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

While I do commission artwork for my publications, I find that sometimes I lack the budget for a proper artist and usually take on the task myself. While I am a better cartographer than illustrator, sometimes the art works.

Here is my illustration of the Nitojutsu Sensei (two swords master) Samurai archetype for Kaidan (PFRPG) for my upcoming Way of the Samurai supplement. This is created in Xara Xtreme Pro - the same app I use to create my maps.


----------



## Nytmare

I can't find Xtreme Pro on their website.  Is it Designer Pro?


----------



## gamerprinter

Nytmare said:


> I can't find Xtreme Pro on their website. Is it Designer Pro?




Yeah, I haven't upgraded. It's Xara Photo Designer Pro 6 (I think..?) as it's current version. I love the software, but so far 4.0 works fine for me. I'll upgrade some day.

And here's the next illustration, same project, the Onmyoji (origami wizard archetype):


----------



## gamerprinter

Not as exciting as maps and illustrations, these are Samurai House Crests (kammon) which I intend to feature in *Way of the Samurai* supplement. These are the first 12, I intend to create 36 in all, though I won't assign samurai clans to each, rather make them available for samurai PCs to choose for themselves.


----------



## Tharian

I'm glad you keep this thread going.  I really like the work you put on display for us.


----------



## gamerprinter

The next illustration for *Way of the Samurai*, the Teppou Bushi (for those wanting to play a gunslinger in Kaidan...)


----------



## gamerprinter

This guy is a kuge, who starts his normal samurai levels, 2 levels later, starting with more diplomatic and courtly skills. In Kaidan it's not what you know, but who you know... a kuge is born in the right family and will move higher and faster than even someone with more martial skill.


----------



## gamerprinter

For female gamers wanting to run a samurai warrior, there is precedent. During the Genpei War (1180 - 1185), Tomoe Gozan served under the cousin to the future first Shogun of Japan, Minamoto Yoritomo.


----------



## gamerprinter

Ranger (Yojimbo archetype)...


----------



## gamerprinter

The yabusame (mounted archer samurai):


----------



## gamerprinter

Next illustration (only 1 to go) is the only one with a background, because the resource photo featured him sitting atop a mountain, which is so on concept, I had to include it. This is the alternate paladin class for Kaidan, the yamabushi.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on Japanese bathhouse maps for a possible Kaidan project. This is the first of four floors, the bathing area. It is being designed as a haunted site with multiple haunts and a custom ghost template for a murder mystery encounter.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next level, Tearoom/restaurant level, alternatively the gambling/entertainment level, and at night a communal sleeping chamber with futon mattresses on the floor for pilgrims and other groups of clients.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next level: staff communal quarters, or in the case of a yakuza controlled bathhouse, the kyodai communal quarters (gang).

One more level to go...


----------



## gamerprinter

Floor 4: proprietor's office and quarters.


----------



## gamerprinter

Been busy, so I finally got a map to post. This one is an elevation cross-sectional map of a sunken pirate ship partially buried in the silt at the bottom of some inlet. There is a cut-away view showing the interior of the buried ship. I've never made a map like this, so that was my own challenge to meet.

Link to full sized map: *Brigatine's Rest*

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Finally done with the full archipelago of islands for the Empire of Kaidan, and will be featured in both the GM's Guide and Player's Guide to Kaidan (scheduled for release in Oct/Nov 2013, following a successful Kickstarter last summer.) The gazetteer portion of the guides will include this whole map, as well as divided into provinces with added labels for forests, mountains, ranges, marshes, rivers, lakes, additional communities and sites of interest - of course these would be too small to show on the full map.

The map actually consists of 10 hand-drawn sheets at 60" x 30", digitally scanned, imported to Xara Designer Pro vector application where the color scheme, beveled vector shapes and labels complete the map. This map took me a full 20 hours to create - the longest any map has taken for me.

This map style is unique to me, it works well, I think.

Enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

starting to work on the specific provincial maps for each main island - for the time being I am working on the provinces of Genshu, the northern island of Kaidan. And for the first province, Atosa, located on the southwest region of Genshu. All the added communities, mountain names, a site of interest and river names came from the gazetteer currently being worked on by Jonathan McAnulty. I'll be doing the same treatment to all the provinces eventually.

Atosa is ruled by Lord Kurashima no Takeshiko, both the last appointed daimyo by the Shogun of Kaidan, and the only one without a noble birthright (in reality he is a necromancer, having achieved a vampiric state from foreign shores.)

Kyobe is the largest city and provincial capital, a port city built in the mouth of the Jakubi river - it is called the Smuggler's City, as many of the surrounding isles in the Kaidan sea serve as pirate (wako) bases of operation, and rely on Kyobe for support.

Mount Hinomoto is currently the most active volcano in the Isles of Kaidan, though several active volcanoes sit on Genshu.

The fortress ruins of Kabutshuchi, sits atop Mount Onikirui, once the stronghold of a mighty oni-king that sought to rule Genshu. Though he was eventually defeated, the castle is now haunted and the mountain beneath honeycombed with dungeons and catacombs from the dark era, when the oni-king ruled here.

I'm


----------



## gamerprinter

I'm going to be starting a Kickstarter soon to fund the creation of a line of educational books called the 25 Quick & Dirty Map Tutorials Guide, which allows users of most graphics applications to create photo-realistic maps for their games: Photoshop, GIMP, Paintshop Pro, Illustrator, CorelDraw, Xara Photo and Designer, and many other applications.

I've got a *website* setup, and a *Google+ Community* dedicated to the project, check it out, and join my Kickstarter when that starts up.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a detailed style of photo-realistic forest floor terrain. I used beveled shapes for the exposed trees and shadows cast by the canopy overhead. I used overlapping layers of cracked earth, patchy grass, and leafy ground photo textures. Of course I used Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 9 to create this style.


----------



## gamerprinter

Not my usual style or genre... here's a 1920's-ish gumshoe - private detective's office. I used actual old photo and newspaper for details. I created custom map objects for the typewriter, candlestick phone, lamp, hatrack, chairs, ash tray and cigar, whiskey bottle and shot glass, and the 38 revolver, even venetian blinds, in addition to the usual furnishings... enjoy! (These objects could potentially become their own set).


----------



## gamerprinter

Here are some of the map objects from the previously posted map as close up views for your appreciations - enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Jungle Temple map - found some cool clipped photo palm leaves that needed a map to be put into, so this is it!


----------



## Lindeloef

wow what a lovely map. thank you


----------



## gamerprinter

Another quickee (3 hours), a castle on a cliff precipice with almost half the fortress fallen into the sea. This will be a sample map. It uses the cliffs tutorial, the castle tutorial and the ruins tutorial.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Some more ruins - this time an inn in the forest. This is the last step in my recent tutorial on creating ruins.


----------



## gamerprinter

Just an experiment, a top down arboreal abode (tree house). I never previously thought to make platforms that fit all around a tree trunk, nor doing those cut-off trunks at angles from the center - those 2 epiphanies allowed for creating this map.


----------



## gamerprinter

Over at the* Map Making for Games G+ community*, there's a Friday Five Minute Map Challenge each week and I try to participate when I remember each Friday (I don't always remember). Here's today's entry. I was more ambitious than past challenges as I wanted to do one with color. So to draw faster I did this in pencil (scribbling as fast as I can). As always just within the time limit (I didn't count the time it took to scan it, import to photoshop and increase the contrast - so a little cheating.)

Here we go, Xingdao high valley - a Himalayan-ish mountain regional map.


----------



## gamerprinter

Inspired by my 5 minute map, and looking to do something more interesting - non-realistic geography with some arcane intervention. The land known as the Maelstrom. A world eating itself...


----------



## gamerprinter

Armored Fighting Vehicle could work for a modern game or very near future. I am working on a Space Marine Platoon Drop Ship and am including a fighting vehicle along with the marines... enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

Please delete this post - I can't post the image...


----------



## gamerprinter

Gateway to... the land of fey, a druid's sanctuary, the elf realm. A gate of 2 trees with entwined branches. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

A Dwarven Mining Complex with Ore Cart rails as the primary element and inspiration, using Xara Designer Pro 9 - this is completely done in a vector application (like all my maps.) Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

This week's 5 Minute Map challenge was inspired by some Pan-European Megalithic culture sites. I had been intrigued by the similarity in design between disparate sites from Turkey, to Malta, to Scara Brae in Scotland. So I did a quickee pencil hand-drawn illustration with as much detail as I could fit in the 5 minute parameters of the exercise. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's some sample map objects for the soon to be released 100 map object set from the Kickstarter - funerary objects: (top left) neolithic grave, (top center) stone sarcophagus, (top right) coffin, (bottom left) rock pile grave, (bottom center) pyre, (bottom right) wooden casket.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on an iron golem laboratory with one in nearly complete assembly. I plan on yet adding connecting pieces between upper and lower arm, loose gears, bolts, rods and other mechanical stuff. I will add a workbench with tools, an iron golem construction tome and charts, a small smithy and metal working area, and other odds and ends. So this is a work-in-progress. I do have the basic nearly complete iron golem created though...


----------



## gamerprinter

So I decided to participate in the ProFantasy Software January Map Competition - winner gets all their mapping software, free for life (too good to pass up) and pros are allowed to participate. I've already made my map and posted it in the Profantasy forum thread, since rules of the competition prevent posting the map elsewhere. I've used techniques from my various tutorials in creating this map - part of my reason for doing it.

Here's a link to the posted map at ProFantasy forums: *Cinnamon Island, a place of castaways*.


----------



## gamerprinter

Anybody need a small castle town map! All created in Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 9 (a vector drawing application), including all map objects, except the church and tavern which are 3D objects. Total time to create 6.5 hours, over 3 days.


----------



## Hussar

Very very cool stuff.


----------



## gamerprinter

Thanks, Hussar!

I decided to create a map that emulates a 17th century style with mostly hand-drawn elements (forest and swamp foilage, village, town, fort symbols, hills, and mountains, as well as the cartouche) and vector created elements inspired by the British colonies in America, but completely ficticious. There are nods to Pre-Roman British, Roman British, early Irish-Scot history, and Shakespeare throughout the place names. These are the American colonies that never were. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's a map of an underground lair beneath an oak tree for a witch. There is a previously posted map (in this thread) of a witch's tree on an isle in the swamp, called the Witch of the Wildwood Fen, this is what lies beneath her tree...


----------



## gamerprinter

Hand-drawn map, scanned, then given beveled shapes, fractal cloud color mixes, drop shadows, edge feathers with photorealistic water image used to cause the refraction/reflections in the water, all done in Xara Designer Pro 9. Enjoy!

GP


----------



## Hussar

That is very, very nice.  River crossings are always a good thing to have.


----------



## gamerprinter

Hussar said:


> That is very, very nice.  River crossings are always a good thing to have.




And as you can see, there is no implied scale. It could be 20' across each section of water with the island at center, or 100' across - making those falls for more intimidating. Of course there is no implied genre, either - it's a river crossing, many genre games can still use it.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

gamerprinter said:


> Here's a link to the posted map at ProFantasy forums: *Cinnamon Island, a place of castaways*.




Say, have you been successful in the competition?


----------



## gamerprinter

I haven't been notified regarding a win, so I doubt it. That's OK, I seldom use ProFantasy software, so I thought it might be worth giving the contest a try to possibly get free upgrades for the software of their's I do have. I have primarily used ProFantasy software as a facilitator of printing client maps created in CC3 or other applications. I've never used their software to design maps. Not that there's anything wrong with the software, but I am quite familiar with other software (mainly Xara Designer Pro 9) for creation of maps. So its no big deal.


----------



## Avaru

That river crossing was great. Not the style I use usually, but recently  I had to improvise during a session ... and yeah, this thread is great  for that if you have a tablet at the gaming table.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a set of 50 (not done yet) symbols for coral reefs: 6 sea plants, 17 varieties of coral, 2 versions of clam, blue crab, tiger shark, sting ray, dolphin, humpback whale, jellyfish, a squid and octopus. I need to create a dozen or so fish - including clown fish, trigger fish, puffer fish and a few more.

This is what I've created so far:


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Hmmh, the proportions of the larger dolphin's tail look weird... Though Wikipedia tells us about individuality of tail forms, I still have problems to accept it.

But otherwise your work is cool as usual!


----------



## gamerprinter

Jan van Leyden said:


> Hmmh, the proportions of the larger dolphin's tail look weird... Though Wikipedia tells us about individuality of tail forms, I still have problems to accept it.
> 
> But otherwise your work is cool as usual!




That is no 'larger dolphin' rather that is a 'small humpback whale', though since both are cetaceans, they kind of look similar. If I posted the full size humpback, it would cover everything else!


----------



## Jan van Leyden

gamerprinter said:


> That is no 'larger dolphin' rather that is a 'small humpback whale', though since both are cetaceans, they kind of look similar. If I posted the full size humpback, it would cover everything else!




Strange; some part of my editing of the post didn't survive the posting mechanism?  There should have been the word "humpback" instead of the "dolphin" there. Anyway, its tail looks like it couldn't provide it with a lot of propulsion.


----------



## gamerprinter

I might fix that humpback whale's tail on the model and render it again - texturing it was pretty easy, so its not a problem. I generally dislike doing anything twice, though, still it shouldn't be a problem to fix this.

For those interested in the process of working with 3D in the creation of these map objects, the following is not a full on tutorial, but it shows in step-by-step fashion how I create the 3D geometry using Nichimen Nendo, a subdivisional surface modeler, which I render in Raydream Studio. Finally, not shown, is the final colorized version of the object - in this case a clown fish. The included photo is one of the references images I used to create it. The final PNG alpha channel map object is posted at bottom.


----------



## gamerprinter

Jan van Leyden said:


> Strange; some part of my editing of the post didn't survive the posting mechanism?  There should have been the word "humpback" instead of the "dolphin" there. Anyway, its tail looks like it couldn't provide it with a lot of propulsion.




I improved the tail I think for the humpback whale symbol, and the color.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next bunch of fish and sea creatures: puffer fish, lion fish, clown fish, seahorse, trigger fish, moray eel, sea urchin and a jellyfish... enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Cover Art for the upcoming Undersea Symbol Pack of 50 symbols of marine lifeforms: plants, coral, fish, mammals and other sea life. This will be a part (1/5) of the next 250 map object set for KS backers. I will be selling it for $4.99 at various online markets. This product is now available at *DTRPG/RPGNow*.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a castaway/marooned sailor stuck on a deserted island map. I'm creating just the portion of the island along the beach where the castaway dwells. There's a short beach and short sliver of land containing palms and tropical plants, then a rocky rising where the castaway has stairs going up to a stockade a hut - apparently this guy's been there a while. He's scavenged timbers from the sunken sloop that he shipwrecked here as the only survivor. Although I'm nearly done with the map, I won't post it until I'm done. However, I am now working on the wrecked sloop, which I am doing in 3D to do the job justice. Of course as a 3D model, I can reappropriate it for use as a complete deck plan, down the road. For now, this is partially scavenged and sunk. All the work was done in Nichimen Nendo 1.1 my subdivisional surface modeler (the same program, I used to create all the sea life, posted above). Anyway, I'm building this ship from scratch, even including the ships frames, as it made designing the proportions easier doing it this way - though its more work. Still a ways to go yet, but, it's looking cool, so I thought I'd post the version I currently have... enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

OK, I finally finished my island castaway map - a tropical island home for 10 years or more, based on all the construction projects. This might work for a pirate adventure...

Note the 3D ship I created for this map - I can use as a nice map/map symbol down the road. So posted below is the 3D model rendered in final form. Then the map itself. Enjoy!

GP


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Wow, this looks really cool! Nevertheless, it's nitpick time! 

After ten years I wouldn't expect masts and yards to be in such a good condition anymore. And what's the rectangular dark shade under the giant squid?


----------



## gamerprinter

Honestly, I thought about it, but there's no easy way to cover the spars, masts and hull with build-up from corals - which it should have. Consider that most of the timbers recovered from the ship were probably done in the first year it had sunks. That said, my background story is just a story. This is a map anyone could use, and you might be able to make up a better story. This is just a map, use it - don't listen to me!


----------



## gamerprinter

To make use of that 3D sloop model, I decided to make it into a map object of a sunken ship, partially submerged under the sea floor. Note the crates scattered around it and the fish inhabiting the area, the rest is transparent so whatever image comprises your sea floor shows through, even through the shadows, which are semi-transparent.

100 ppi PNG file with alpha channel transparency...


----------



## gamerprinter

Once a demon is summoned, sometimes they won't go back to the Abyss, so a wizard needs another means of binding them. This is the holding cell for the demon, Abyzou. (I just created a lava field texture, and needed someplace to use it.)

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Since I don't do too many B/W or grayscale maps, I thought I'd do a quickee island map. I wouldn't call this a "five minute map" more like "fifteen minutes", but I did it for that purpose (there's a G+ community dedicated to creating 5 minute map challenges). Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

I've got the two map objects set - *Fantasy Symbol Pack 100* ($10.99) and Undersea Symbol Set 50 ($4.99) available at Roll20 marketplace. (Once the link to the Undersea Symbol Set is ready, I will edit and add the link in this post).

I should have them uploaded to DTRPG, d20pfsrd store and Paizo store very soon!

Michael


----------



## gamerprinter

Usually mappers use stars for capitals and dots for cities, sometimes mappers use little icons that represent any castle, another for town, another for unique locations - all viable methods for labeling regional maps. Sometimes unique icons or symbols are used for individual location - this is what I'm attempting now, creating mini illustrations of singular, iconic structures found in each community or unique location. Some of them might need a second go over with a pen (the small cathedral notably), but progress is going well.

So far I've created: a ruined tower, walled manor, small castle, wizard's tower, wharf, tavern/inn, small cathedral, towered bridge, medieval lighthouse, and a monastery. Moving right along...


----------



## gamerprinter

From a thread in the Tabletop Gaming & General RPG Discussion forum... I'm currently working on a set of 50 - 100 photo-realistic map symbols for the theme: _*gothic horror*_. I've got a little less than 30 created, and some of the large, more complex pieces will come whole, and broken up into sub-symbols for use as not part of that whole (like in the vardo below, offering the tarot card reading and crystal ball as stand-alone objects, in addition to being detail for the vardo.)

So the first one is a tarot reading, using the standard Celtic Cross display with an Edward Waite deck.

A gypsy fortune-teller's vardo wagon.

A girl in a glass casket - this could work for an eerie Snow White as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's a Victorian/Steampunk-ish necromancer's workshop and undead making device, the Necropilizer... enjoy! I might add a few more details though. This is almost entirely done in 3D, except the floor and walls. The box o' limbs from the Necromancer's operating room was included in this one, for "firewood" for that adjacent furnace, and instead of purely water based steam. Body fluids and water is the liquid source, thus necrotic gases are the steam.


----------



## gamerprinter

Needed a momentary break from creating icons, and do a quick map. Another jungle temple, this one to a snake god...


----------



## gamerprinter

Xara is the software company that creates the vector graphics application I use to create most of my maps and map objects, Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 9. Each month Xara releases a newsletter called the _Xara Outsider_ to its user base, and this month, my fantasy maps thread posted in the Talkgraphics.com (Xara user forum) has been featured. Also Xara.com has an art gallery featuring 32 Xara artist's works, and I am being added as the 33rd featured artist - which is very cool, and an honor.

Its nice when a graphics software company recognizes and features your own art to showcase to their user base!

Here is a link to their monthly newsletter, *Xara Outsider May 2014 issue*. If you go halfway down page, you'll see this mention in the "Talkgraphics" part of that newsletter. It points to my Fantasy Maps thread on their user forum - its one place I have very many of my maps posted. Although many of those maps are posted here in this thread. I started the thread in Feb 2010 and it is still going strong!


----------



## Iconic Maps

Great maps as always Gameprinter.  Nice to see a familiar face from the Cartographers Guild.

Cheers,
-Tad (aka Arsheesh)


----------



## gamerprinter

Welcome to ENWorld, Arsheesh - good to see you have a map thread going!

Well to inspire me to create more gothic horror icons, I decided to begin work on a small gothic castle, using some of what has already been created and some direction for things needing added. So far, hardly furnished, but I've got the great hall as the first floor, and several chambers I intend for library, study, conservatory, and parlour. With intentions of a third floor with the private residencies there. I will also create a wine cellar, masoleum, spring and catacombs level, as well as top down outside of castle, castle grounds, wall, and surrounding area. I wanted a place to put the pipe organ (which is what got me started on this...) This is a work-in-progress.


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's the final castle with the grounds sitting on a cliff. I've created 6 floors for the keep completely furnished, including a great hall, cellar, dungeon, palace level, residential level and the roofplan. I've opted to release this as a gothic castle map set on DTRPG, still waiting for it to become available following a review of the product by DTRPG staff.


----------



## gamerprinter

Qashya Mal, the hobgoblin town of the arid deserts. A natural amphitheater and oasis springs made this the ideal location for a regiment of hobgoblin raiders and an elite unit of siege engineers called the Diaballistae. Wealth gained through gambling of the gladiatorial games and mercenary work as engineers for other hobgoblin hordes has civilized this community of hobgoblins, more than most. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Frost giant lair - top left is the larder (life food...), top area is the sleeping chambers with a raised floor, center is the chiefs hall and dining/work room. Doors consist of a wheel shaped slab of ice to roll across doorways. A glacier with crevasse lies outside the lair. A winter wolf guards the lair while the giants are away. The wolf, axe and  hammer are all 3D objects, everything else in vector, using Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 9.


----------



## gamerprinter

Like my previous gothic castle map, the purpose was not to create a map, rather to provide inspiration to create photo-realistic map objects for my upcoming Gothic Horror Map Icon set. I went for something more modern...


The 7th ward of the, now abandoned, State Psychiatric Asylum which is said to be the most haunted location known. Unknown to the paranormal investigators this is what can be found: (top left) padded cell inhabited by shadow people, (top 2nd) a patient room with active poltergeist activity, (top 5th) elevator shaft with a victim's spirit, (top 3rd) invisible spirit sleeping in bed, (top 4th) diembodied spirit, (bottom left) lobodomy/electro-shock center with an aberration serving as entrance to the "other side", (bottom right) office with a pool of ectoplasm serving as the exit from the "other side". Why is there a ghost dog at the top of the stairs? One of the patients believed his was a dog and is so in the afterlife... Enjoy!


Created in Xara Designer Pro 9, the floating chair and book in the poltergeist room are the only 3D objects, everything else is vector work.


----------



## gamerprinter

Mikko Kallio of A Sword for Hire blog just posted an *interview of me* - check it out if you'd like!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's a map of a neolithic village very similar in style and structure to Skara Brae. Each chamber contains a central square fireplace, stone slab box framed beds, stone slab water container or bait box, stone seats, and a stone slab dresser with trinkets on it. All done in Xara Deisigner Pro 9, in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## gamerprinter

Hand-drawn/digital hybrid map in grayscale - a village by a creek with a ford... enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

The arboreal village of cannibal halfling spider riders and their cliff cave stronghold near the falls of the Torinocco River in the rain forests of the Lost Realms. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Needed another sample tavern map for my tutorial guide, and I wanted to do something different, so here's a dinner theater map.


----------



## gamerprinter

So I'm setting up the page numbers on the tutorial pages, when I get to Tutorial #16, and I realize, that though I planned to do it, even naming the file, I didn't actually make this one. So I created a tutorial for that spot, last night - waterfalls and rapids. Here's the final illustrative step for that tutorial... I hope to get this to release before the weekend, but realistically it will be a Monday release.


----------



## gamerprinter

I was just offered a freelance gig as secondary illustrator for *Activision Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare*, creating maps for the tactical guide book. Although freelance, I would be expected to fly out to Los Angelos to speak with the authors and developers prior to the start of any project. This wouldn't be maps in game, rather the printed tactical guide that comes with a purchase of the game, though this is an Activision publication and not some 3PP aftermarket book. Although I've never created maps for the video game industry I can't imagine it being much different than the kind of maps posted in this thread for use by tabletop RPG publishers - except for specific size, scale, resolution and file formats. I look forward to see how this opportunity pans out. Perhaps I might get more video game company cartographic projects to be a part of in the future!


----------



## Hand of Evil

sweet, congrats!


----------



## gamerprinter

Thanks, Hand of Evil!

I just created a Post Apocalyptic/post-war battlemap, as I don't create too many non-fantasy based maps. I created a 3D utility truck and 2 telephone poles. Rather than include a building, I created a primitive defensive position with chain link fence, rubble and dirt dikes - perhaps this is held by a marauder group or survivalist colony. As always, everything done in Xara Designer Pro 9, except for the 3D elements - I did create the 3D sign using Xara extrusions, however.


----------



## gamerprinter

OK, I finished the luxury Pullman rail car with 4 sleeping suites, 2 private chambers, associated toilets, a recreational room with bar and pool table, a dining room and a kitchen/pantry area. As somebody else mentioned usually the dining/kitchen car is a separate car. However, all Pullman cars were customized. The rich owner of this is a gormet chef as a hobby and insisted a private kitchen was included with his car. Otherwise this Pullman car was inspired by the Wild, Wild West TV show.


----------



## gamerprinter

I recall from the D&D 1e Dark Sun campaign setting, there was an animated dead giant beetle that was used as a tank of sorts. That was the inspiration for this Scarab Beetle Fighting Vehicle map, except this one has a flying mode... enjoy!

(All work done in 3D, except for the interior furnishings which are all beveled vector shapes done in Xara Designer Pro 9)

Michael


----------



## gamerprinter

As an aside, it looks like I will be doing tactical maps for the printed Tactical Guide that comes with a purchase of *Activision Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare*. I am joining as the secondary illustrator on the project and be required to create 20 - 30 maps (and the pay is damn good too.) This is freelance only, but I am expected to fly out to Los Angelos to discuss with the authors, developers and editors at Activision and Sledgehammer. Since there is a new Call of Duty release each year, it looks for now like I'm a permanent 'freelance' member of the team for years to come. I might also get opportunities for doing maps for other game properties as well. So now I'm a video game cartographer too!

Not related, but I've been commissioned by FASA games to create the 3 deck vessel for an airship deck plan, for an upcoming product release for a new game, called 1879, I think.

So I've got me some work to do!


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's another and last sample map for the tutorial guide, a post-apocalyptic destroyed bridge - thought it might make a location for a crude port, or use the standing bridge piece in the river as a make-shift stronghold position. (And a rare map of mine where the water is not blue). Enjoy!


----------



## KismetRose

These maps are amazing!  I can't wait to go through the whole thread of them.  

I'd like to share the gamer printshop web site on my Facebook fan page but the order page doesn't load.  Is it not available on purpose?


----------



## gamerprinter

KismetRose said:


> These maps are amazing!  I can't wait to go through the whole thread of them.
> 
> I'd like to share the gamer printshop web site on my Facebook fan page but the order page doesn't load.  Is it not available on purpose?




The Ecommerce page were for maps already listed in my site of other publisher's maps, for the purposes of large format printing. I still offer large format printing services for individual maps, but that requires customers to send me an Email requesting the job, not using the Ecommerce page. I no longer offer the maps thru the Ecommerce page.

Actually if you want to promote my services, you're better off promoting my *G+ page*, as that is promoting what I do now, which is custom cartography, publishing a series of Map Tutorial Guides, and releasing map object sets and map sets.

Enjoy your journey thru my thread though!


----------



## KismetRose

I'm always on the lookout for great maps to use and share.  Much obliged to you for the update/clarification!


----------



## gamerprinter

Another Gothic horror Map Object - Stone Gargoyle (all done in vector with bevels and shadows using Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 9)... Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Notice the beetle armored fighting vehicle I posted up thread? Someone on my G+ community suggested this might make an excellent Spelljammer ship, so inspired by that this is what I created this weekend...*

The Gnollean Scarab Spelljammer Ship:*

*Crew dec*k (top to bottom, left to right): captain's bridge, captain's quarters, engineer's quarters. 2 Junior officers quarters for two (navigator, surgeon, gunnery and troop commanders), mustering hall (used for training, briefings, formations, etc.), armory, sick bay, barracks 1, galley/kitchen, barracks 2, latrine, and cargo bay.

*Flight deck* (top to bottom, left to right): forward ballista turret, brig cell 1, brig cell 2, flight operations center, flight and gun deck (ballistas on turret base), cargo bay door.

View with carapace open exposing the flight/gun deck.

View with *carapace closed*. Forward ballista turret can be seen.

That's it.

Oh the Gnolleans are an advanced imperial civilization of gnolls that have achieved spelljamming technology and seek to conquer the neighboring crystal spheres in their sector of Arcane Space. (A minor race trying to become a major one).

This ship walks on the surface of crystal spheres and is of the largest spelljamming ships (300 tons), the scout beetle vessels are not armed except for the pincers on front, but these can fly and walk as well. And after firing its weapons, for shipboard actions, this vessel is capable of grappling an opposing ship bring its pincers to bear and make for Gnollean warriors easily getting aboard the enemy vessel. These guys are an up-in-coming threat to be recognized among the other spelljamming nations.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

I mentioned further up thread, my opportunity to do the maps for the upcoming Activision Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare guides by Prima. It seems I might also being doing the same thing for next spring's upcoming Destiny RPG MMO by Bungi. Since I don't play these console games to know, Destiny meant absolutely nothing to me, but I just spoke to a friend who is really into this stuff, and he gave me the skinny on Destiny. So potentially both *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* and *Destiny RPG MMO* will be the biggest and most profitable video game properties ever.

For a guy wondering how I could get my foot in the door to do cartography for the video game industry - I'm fully standing beyond the door now!


----------



## gamerprinter

The village is small, with only a miller/bakery, roadhouse, general store and a shrine on a hill. One private residence is seen. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

The Fey Queen's Swan Pier on Moon Lake.


----------



## gamerprinter

Duat is the imperial capital of the Gnollean Empire and the kingdom of Anubia. This is for a short homebrew Spelljammer campaign using those Beetle Assault ships I created further up thread. This is a race of advanced gnolls that worship Anubis. Since they have a definite Egyptian theme, I decided to create this capital for them, though it could easily fit in any Egyptian themed game.

This took me 3 days to create and is entirely done in Xara Photo & Graphic Designer, a vector drawing program.

Enjoy!

GP

View attachment anubia7.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Finally done with a commission creating the multi-player maps for the strategy guide for the upcoming Activision Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, the next release of CoD. Though I normally don't make modern/near future sci-fi maps, that was primarily what my activity has been over the last several weeks. I decided to do a modern/near future sci-fi map of my own, perhaps a series of them.

This is a top secret multi-national corporate research facility (bad guy's secret hideout) on a remote mountaintop of the highest elevation (somewhere in the Himalya, if on Earth). They are conducting illegal bio-chemical experiments requiring a very cold, low oxygen environment. The helipad is the only point of entry to the complex located at the summit of an undisclosed mountain, 150 down a vertical cliff, accessed by personnel or freight elevator is the actual chemical plant. Even though I picture this as a James Bond-esque or black ops type game, it could easily fit a Shadowrun or Traveller adventure - so it fits a lot of genres and systems.

Enjoy!

View attachment station_main.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

I tried several configurations of prison layouts and nothing struck my fancy, so I decided to do this instead...

*Why Cellblox?* Because they stack like _Legos_. That’s right, our _Nanoblox_ technology uses the same concept as 21st century Legos at a molecular level. The top face of every _Cellblox_ unit is covered with an invisible and microscopic _Lego_ block top, with the _Lego_ bottom on the bottom face of every unit. With _Nanoshelves_ technology, each odd cell sits on tiny shelves with tiny grips on the opposite side. Though not impermeably sealed as when _Cellblox_ are stacked, there is no need for mortars, _Cellblox_ are designed to bond at the molecular level.

The lightweight, but incredibly durable _Duralite ceramic_ wall and door material is resistant to most radiations, extreme heat and cold, is sound-proof, and resistant to most explosives. Notice the transparent _glass-steel_ panels that serve as floor and ceiling. Guards can look up or down at a quick glance in addition to our state-of-the-art surveillance. _Cellblox_ inmates are often safer in wars and environmental disasters than those not incarcerated. We pride ourselves at keeping the incarcerated incarcerated, and safe.

Beside each hermetically sealed Cellblox unit door is a bio-display panel that shows full identification and bio signs of inmate at a glance. Specify racial parameters on ordering.

You can purchase just one _Cellblox_ unit for a single inmate, but for your best savings, consider our popular _4PAK_ comes with a 10 year price frozen maintenance agreement and is ready to become a brig on any vessel, a colonial jail, or prison camp starter kit. 

For a modular penal solution, _Cellblox_ offers our flagship product the _*CellbloX*_ which holds 32 _Cellblox_ units with 2 guard watch stations bisecting the block, with an elevator to move one inmate and four guards or with proper restraints, 4 inmates at a time. _CellbloX_ stack and bond just as the basic units do, making pre-fabricated installations fast and easy. If you need a prison fast and affordably priced, and know it exceeds industry standards for housing an inmate populations, look no further than _Cellblox_.

Not shown are the many options for non-inmate levels including prison kitchen and mess hall, exercise yard, guard officer barracks, and administration. Do your inmates undergo unnecessary surgeries and medical experimentation? _Cellblox_ offers complete hospital facilities as one of our popular options. Some of our client worlds have ready to use orbiting prisons, prison starships that never go to port, many are land-based, aboard ocean vessels, underwater, even airless moons and asteroids. _Cellblox_ will go anywhere you want.

Contact a _Cellblox_ dealer today!


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a star system map for a home game, that I'm planning to use the rules from Santiago. This is just an information depiction, as the orbits would be eliptical and far greater scale and distance from sun - for game use only.


----------



## gamerprinter

I've been watching old episodes of Time Team on Youtube and was inspired to create a Bronze Age settlement map, as you might have found in Britain. There is a ringed hill fort with roundhouses and a large communal roundhouse with stockades on the dykes. A trackway crossing a marshy area leads to a henge stone circle, like Stone Henge. The lake south of the trackway is used to sacrifice bronze weapons and tools tossed to the gods. A barrow mound is also featured with its entance exposed. Rather than fitted stone walls, I opted to place hedges as neolithic farm divisions, though the hedge could be growing on top of stone walls. Some fields have crops, some are fallow and one features a flock of sheep. I think it meets its theme well.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's some map objects: wizard paraphernalia, a nice wooden work bench, and combined for a wizard's workbench - enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Been so busy doing commission maps, I haven't had time to do maps for my own project. With all the hand-drawn/vector hybrid map parts and objects I've been posting, I've wanted to post a complete hand-drawn/vector map, and here it is... a cavern map (with a whirlpool in the low lake chamber at the end. So this isn't just a deadend - if you do down the whirlpool, it might go somewhere deeper down... Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Decided I wanted to create a more detailed hand-drawn map, this time of a swamp. That means lots of plantlife. So here's the first batch of swamp flora map objects: log islet surrounded by water plants, two cattails, and a dead limb rising from the water.


----------



## gamerprinter

Finished the hand-drawn swamp map by adding a small, undefined cabin. It could be a hunter or poacher hut, an outlaw hideout, a swamp witch's hovel, a druids home, or anything you want. Everything is hand-drawn (as individual objects), then finished in Xara Designer Pro 9 with  bevels, shadows and transparencey... Enjoy.


----------



## gamerprinter

Not a map to post today, just some news. I've been notified that I will be doing the maps for the next Batman video game strategy guide for Brady Games/Prima Publishing, and that will be at the end of April in preparation for a June release on the video game and strategy guide. While I won't get all of them, I've been told there are 17 video game titles this year, though I might only get a half dozen of them (not all of them need maps). Still a half dozen such projects is an estimated $50K in commission work - I've never been paid so well to create maps, and the time frame to earn that money is about 3.5 months, which leaves me 8.5 months the rest of the year to earn other income from commissions and publications. This year looks good.


----------



## Descartes

Congrats my friend! It's awesome you can make a living doing what you love to do and do very well. I hope this leads to future projects and a flood of discarded ideas for us. As a DM inspiration can come from a simple sketch and the idea it invokes.

JAK


----------



## gamerprinter

Descartes said:


> Congrats my friend! It's awesome you can make a living doing what you love to do and do very well. I hope this leads to future projects and a flood of discarded ideas for us. As a DM inspiration can come from a simple sketch and the idea it invokes.
> 
> JAK




Well the sci-fi-esque maps a couple pages back were inspiration from the last strategy guide project I did - Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, so projects bringing inspiration has already started.


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's my entry in the 2015 One Page Dungeon Contest. I decided to use my recently created hand-drawn swamp objects for this one. This is a giant hollow cypress tree used as a swamp castle by a bog witch, called the Cypress Tower located in a wetlands cypress forest guarded by river pirates and bog wights (I made those monsters up.) As the rules require you basically have to include a dungeon/adventure module and map on a single sided letter size sheet (a real challenge).

Enjoy!


----------



## GameNightLife

I am a huge fan of octagonal architecture.  Very nice indeed!


----------



## gamerprinter

I decided to build a tiny interplanetary vessel usable as a ship's boat on a larger interstellar vessel or even a life boat for 2 to 4 crew. 

The ship hull, engine and cockpit seats and accessories are 3D, the rest vector bevels and drop shadows. Oh simple 3D extrusions were used to create the first aid kit and water tanks next to it.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

How about a small, high speed, 3 man submersible in the hull shape of an articulated manta ray with twin, turbo caterpillar drives. Something for an aquatic sci-fi game...

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

After creating that Devilfish (manta) submersible, I decided I needed someplace to park it and where it belonged, so I began creating a large undersea science station. Though the main levels for the top domes are complete, I have several more levels below the main dome, below the Hydroponics and Marine Lab domes, and a second floor above the main floor of the main dome, yet to do. I plan to place a university extension for marine biology/oceanography on that second floor.

I plan to create a warehouse/maintenance shop level below the main level (primary dome), below that at least 3 habitat levels with bunk room, family and upscale suites (those domes peeking from beneath the main dome serve as upscale suites). Then I plan to create an industrial operations level which will contain small nuclear (or geothermal) powerplant, sewage/water treatment, desalination system, air filtration/recirculation system, etc.

The major part of the work is done, now for a few more levels...

Oh, and this map is big (really big), at 1 inch = 10 foot scale, this map measures 72 x 72 inches, did I say it was big?


----------



## gamerprinter

This is the second floor of the main primary habitat zone, what lies at the end of the stairs in the dining area. Graduate courses for both oceanographic and marine biological studies as extension courses from various world universities. Large restrooms, janitor closet, offices for faculty, 4 large tiered classrooms, a laboratory, and a large bronze dolphin.

Next the lower levels, the first being the Maintenance Bay/Warehousing level...


----------



## gamerprinter

Neptune Station - Maintenance Bay & Inventory Warehouse is complete. Upper half is inventory warehouse divided by department. An elevator passes this level. Bottom left has inventory control office, cold storage, main garbage/trash bin from chutes throughout complex with trash compactor, and parking spaces for 3 upright forklifts. Also cleaning car with vaccuum, carpet shampooer, tile floor sweeper at bottom center just down from the floor elevator. Bottom right is Service Desk office, maintenance bay with toolboxes, lift mechanism, work table and parts bins. Restrooms right of the service office. Also habitat level elevators pass this way. Oh, and 2 escape pods are on either side, these capsules have a 10 person capacity each that are jettisoned away from station and bouyant so floats to surface with beacon.

Next the habitat levels, then the industrial operations level...


----------



## gamerprinter

I working on a large multi-decked starship that could serve as an active space hulk or as a derelict ship - practically a dungeon. So far I've created four sections of the receiving/cargo deck, as a tile each one 72 x 72 inches, 100 ppi for easy use in VT apps like Roll20. With a doubling of the third section, five tiles make the entire deck. Next I will work on the engineering deck.

Here's the completed Receiving/Cargo deck.


----------



## gamerprinter

I've begun monetizing some of my old maps, one upon request and have created PDF gazetteers, print-ready sliced maps at encounter scale in PDF, and virtual tabletop ready map tiles - I'll be releasing more over time.

Visit my *Gamer Printshop* page on DTRPG to find them.

Here's the cover designs for those 3 products:


----------



## gamerprinter

*1880's Train Car Map Set* now available!

Further up thread you'll find my Pullman luxury passenger train car that I designed as a nostalgia piece for memories of Wild, Wild West (the TV show). I posted this to a Facebook RPG Map Group, and they demanded the rest of the train - so I created encounter scale floor plans for an 1880's locomotive, coal tender, flat car, box car, livestock car, passenger car, the Pullman luxury car and a caboose. These are at encounter scale (1 inch = 5 feet), with a sliced print-ready PDF, and whole map print-ready PDF, and virtual tabletop ready maps of all the cars. I've been told there are no 19th century train maps for games out there - until now. This map set is $1.99.


----------



## gamerprinter

More old west properties: town jail, county courthouse, outhouses for both, and a gallows - all in the name of law and order.


----------



## gamerprinter

If you like all the pretty maps I post here, I finally completed and released my first map tutorials guide book offering all the techniques I use to create them. *25 Quick & Dirty Map Tutorials Guide* book offers resources for free image textures, fonts, and cartographic information, the 8 basic techniques used by most of the included tutorials, and where you can find the tools to perform these techniques using Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, GIMP, Inkscape and Xara Photo & Graphic Designer. This guide focuses on creating my photo-realistic style of maps. This is first book release from my Kickstarter that funded it, with the second guide still a work-in-progress.

The book is a full color, 197 page PDF with 70+ sample maps in addition to the tutorials for $19.99

Check it out!


----------



## gamerprinter

Since I haven't participated in a Cartographers' Guild Map Challenge in an age, I decided to this month with the theme - Create a Race Track of some kind. So I opted to create a post-apocalyptic, motorcross track, I call "Mad Max Moto Cross". Think combat motorcycles with armed riders following a track while ballista platforms occassionally shoot at them, while negotiating hazards, like toxic water hazard, ruined buildings and more. I don't do too many post-apocalyptic maps, so this scratches that itch!


----------



## gamerprinter

My *post apocalyptic motorcross race track map* is now a PDF product ready for sale at DTRPG. Product includes a single page gazetteer, followed by 35 letter size slices of gridded map, 4 each 24 inch tiles of gridded map, 4 each 24 inch tiles (no grid), and a full 48 inch full map no grid ready for VT-use.


----------



## gamerprinter

Not a map, but I am currently working on a new setting and series of one-shot modules designed for use with the Pathfinder RPG for a weird old west setting, I'm calling *Gothic Western*. This is an alternate US western territories setting that includes the Republic of Texas, Republic of Sonora, New Mexico Territory, the Morman Territory of Deseret, the State of California, the Oregon Territory, the Unorganized Territory (Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, North and South Dakota), and the Reserved Lands (native reservations in eastern Oklahoma) - and I'll eventually create a map for that. The date for the setting is 1871.

I'm currently working on page layout for the first one-shot module: *Horror on the Gila Express*, involving a train traveling from El Paso, Texas to Yuma, Arizona (New Mexico Territory), with someone transporting an artifact aboard. The PC party consists of pregenerated characters of 3rd level, including: Journalist (investigator archetype), Shootist (magus archetype), Templar (inquisitor archetype) and Texas Ranger (ranger archetype). The villain is a Cabalist (sorcerer archetype) with a couple of minions.

Here's the Appendix 7: Artifact page, featuring the artifact being transported (actually only 2 cards: Jack and Ten of Spades) that the PCs must find, and secure as their goal.

What do you think of the borders and old card art? Its nothing too fancy, but I want to emulate 19th century in style. Also don't you think that the artifact is seething with flavor?

Thoughts?


----------



## megamania

Maps I have made-


----------



## megamania

Which didn't copy over.  

I have a 22 x 22 square map system.  Dungeons and certain other areas are designed to have connecting exits so that they are interchangeable.


----------



## gamerprinter

megamania said:


> Which didn't copy over.
> 
> I have a 22 x 22 square map system.  Dungeons and certain other areas are designed to have connecting exits so that they are interchangeable.




Well, glad they didn't since this is _my map thread_ that only contain _my maps_, not just a general _anybody can post a map_ thread. I appreciate that others make maps too, but this thread is where I share maps the I create only - no offense.


----------



## megamania

o-tay


----------



## gamerprinter

I'll post a map early next week, but for now, until 10 am CST, *25 Quick & Dirty Map Tutorials Guide* is being offered on _DTRPG_ for *$8.00* and it will never be that cheap again. So if you weren't a Kickstarter backer and want the PDF, there's little time  with only 11 hours left. If you're interested, check it out.


----------



## Hand of Evil

gamerprinter said:


> I'll post a map early next week, but for now, until 10 am CST, *25 Quick & Dirty Map Tutorials Guide* is being offered on _DTRPG_ for *$8.00* and it will never be that cheap again. So if you weren't a Kickstarter backer and want the PDF, there's little time  with only 11 hours left. If you're interested, check it out.



 As a 45$ backer it is disappointing that I have not gotten my softcover from this Kickstarter and now see the PDF for 8$.


----------



## gamerprinter

Hand of Evil said:


> As a 45$ backer it is disappointing that I have not gotten my softcover from this Kickstarter and now see the PDF for 8$.





The updated PDF has been sent out to all KS backers, which is an ongoing process through DTRPG. Regarding the printed book, we're still finding typos and going through one more editting, and then will be sent to the printer.

Besides, providing software was never part of this *Kickstarter*, the guide itself offers tutorials using Photoshop, Illustrator, Inkscape, GIMP or Xara Photo & Graphic Designer, as well as any comparable graphics software (image editing or vector). The guide teaches common techniques usable in all the mentioned applications, with the emphasis of you using whichever software you are most comfortable with and have some familiarity. My Kickstarter only offered PDFs, printed books, and map object sets, and nothing else. I am a cartographer and author, and not a software programmer in any way - I cannot create software, so why would I offer software? Kickstarter will not let you sell someone else's existing software, you cannot resell anything. Where you got the idea that my KS was providing software, I don't know. Please click on the link at the top of this paragraph to review the KS once again and read what is provided - no where is an offer of software mentioned.


----------



## gamerprinter

Someone in a Facebook group was looking for some alien landscape with some unearthly plants, and since I have no examples of that kind of terrain, I whipped this up over the past hour as an experiment. I altered the colors of a rock texture, bamboo PNG and a lava texture, added some crystals and sickly white tree branches and came up with this - how does it work?


----------



## gamerprinter

I don't think I posted this, but didn't bother searching my entire thread. I found this canyon map and thought it might be useful for some encounter.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next commission map for EN Publishing TrailSeeker online magazine - in my hand-drawn isometric style. Natulog - the village of dreams.


----------



## gamerprinter

A top down 3D model of an Aboleth... and an isometric view of the same.


----------



## gamerprinter

Here is a regional map for a Legendary Games Pathfinder adventure targeting kids as players. These are the maps of Feyweald.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a set of five city maps for Louis Porter Jr Designs for the Neo Exodus setting. I was only given direction for each city's population and environmental location provided on a world map.

Aremyhk is the largest city of 60,000 located on a great inland sea or lake.
Nyssa is a 45,000 population city located in a cold mountainous region similar to Iceland in enviroment. I included a viking motif.
Qijom is a 30,000 population city located around an oasis in the deep desert. I used an Arabic styling in its design.
Awenasa is a 25,000 population city located on a slow moving river in the heart of the desert. I used a Mayan theme.

I am currently working on the last map of a 25k city in cleared temperate forest - I should finish that one tomorrow.


----------



## gamerprinter

Final city map for my current commission. This is a city of 25,000 from an area of cleared heavy forest in the highlands.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on 100 sci-fi map objects usable to create starports and ship deck plans...


----------



## gamerprinter

Marco Polo class interstellar cargo transport vessel deck plan. Bridge deck (1), Crew Quarters deck (2), Aft section Engineering and ship's engines (3), view of entire ship at full length (4), Life Support deck (5).


----------



## gamerprinter

Interstellar Cargo Transport Deck Plans for Print and VT as a bundle of printable deck plans with grid PDF and Zip file containing VT-ready maps (no grid). PDF includes full gazetteer of all decks and sliced gridded maps ready to print, and Traveller starship stats for $3.99.

http://drivethrurpg.com/product/175...ns-and-VT-images-BUNDLE?manufacturers_id=6691


----------



## gamerprinter

All the map objects included in the Marco Polo class cargo transport ship, plus more totaling 100 photo-realistic PNG map symbols with alpha transparency ready to use in your custom starship deck plans and all your science fiction map designs is now available for sale for $4.99

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/175683/SciFi-Map-Objects-Set


----------



## gamerprinter

Someone asked if I could create rooms, bulkheads, floors, etc for an additional set of Sci-Fi map objects, and I said I would. I am doing a map commission right now for 5 maps, so that's a priority, but currently waiting for the author to explain some details in the next map I'll be doing, so I've got some spare time to do a couple.

I decided that a round room for a power plant or something is sometimes needed in a starship/starport design, but round often isn't congruent with square/rectangular deck plans and hallways, so I created a set of round rooms inside a square. In the open corners of each room I stuck in various conduits and one with a Jeffries tube. Also I created a single entrance round room, a 2 entrance thruway, a 2 entrance elbow, a 3 entrance one, and a 4 entrance crossroad - to allow every option.Note I used "halo" shadows so you can rotate or flip any of these chambers and shadows are the same.

I also included a 48 foot piece of bulkhead, a 20 foot piece of bulkhead, and a 20 foot piece of bulkhead with a corner. I also cropped these so you can overlay corners with bulkheads, or extend a bulkhead length by overlapping them with another bulkhead, so it looks continuous.

I also created a repeating texture of hull/bulkhead exterior surface - like the surface of the Millennium Falcon (ubiquitous panels, boxes, channels - called "nurnies" by Industrial Light & Magic).

As I get more respites during my commission I will create more chamber shapes with various entry ways to add to this set - I don't know how many in total, but we'll see.

I also plan to create various floors, I'm thinking colored removable panels on a grid as one possible floor design, and even including one floor piece with a panel removed and set aside exposing horizontal conduits and such in shadows beneath the floor - for maintenance purposes. I will include a floor grating repeating texture so you can create overhead catwalks as another kind of flooring.

Anyway, first partial set of bulkhead, chambers, etc.


----------



## gamerprinter

Underneath a mining excavator vehicle, with support legs, tracks, weighted, diamond tipped rock drill and a ladder is accessable at ground level, the rest of the vehicle (shown in shadow) is over their heads. Might make a good place for a fire fight with rocks being tossed around and risk falling into the spinning rock drill.


----------



## gamerprinter

Just playing around with bevels and 3D extrusions in Xara Designer Pro - here's an insect-like warbot.


----------



## gamerprinter

1. External cargo airlock closed, opening, opened with internal airlock doors remaining shut, for any extra-vehicular activity.

2. Plasma injection assembly, or something...


----------



## gamerprinter

A corridor deck that has an almost science-fiction/fantasy vibe to it. I'm might try to build a starship deck plan with exotic look to it.


----------



## megamania

Sci-Fi or possibly Eberron.    Has the look of House Cannith or Orien to it


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a Steam Punk Star Ship Deck Plan - HMSS Victoria, a 3 decked small passenger cruiser, the first of its kind, and the first star ship of the Imperial Space Fleet. A hydrogen burning steam engine fueled by condensed ice through an advanced process of hydrolysis creates hydrogen, steam power and breathable oxygen. In planetary atmosphere's, hydrogen inflates dirigibles and it becomes an airship.

This is deck two - the operations deck with crew berth, bridge, navigation and engineering. This is a work-in-progress, as I need to create 2 other decks. Does this feel Victorian?


----------



## gamerprinter

Steam Punk Star Ship Deck Plan, the HMSS Victoria, has 3 decks and a poop deck. 

Poop deck holds deflated dirigibles when ship enters planetary atmosphere's deploying and auto-inflating with hydrogen gas, most of this deck is outside the hull, and airlocks can only be opened from the bridge, preventing accidental opening when in space. Since the heaviest components of the star ship - the steam engine and the hydrolysis processor, the dirigibles tied to the poop deck is the center of gravity of the ship.

Passenger deck contains deluxe staterooms with double beds, under a glass dome (mostly reserved for the aristocracy). Standard staterooms for high passage guests with separate beds. Central chamber serves as billiards and music parlor. The ship's lounge is fore of the central chamber, and a dining under the dome fore of that. In the aft section, reserved for crew only (except in emergencies to reach sickbay). A pantry sits port, and a refrigerated food storage lies starboard, aft of this is a chef's kitchen.

Operations deck contains bridge, aft of that is the navigational computation chamber, then the crew mess hall, in the octagonal chambers are the Captain's Quarters to port and Sickbay starboard, while the square chambers contain engineer/weapons officers, physician/chemist officers, and midshipman quarters aft. Fueled by hydrogen, this advanced steam engine provides ship's propulsion in space, also through various gears and chains, the various internal controls, door opening/closure, operation of atmospheric lifting wings and steerage sail.

Cargo/Hydrolysis deck, the lowest deck of the ship, contains the advanced hydrolysis processor at the far aft of the deck used to convert condensed ice (I made that up) which is ice condensed 10% the size of standard ice which melts to liquid water 1:100 ratio. The hydrolysis processor converts condensed ice to water for steam pressure, potable water, pure hydrogen for steam engine fuel, and oxygen as a waste product providing ship's life support. Crew berth lies fore of the Hydrolysis chamber, condensed ice storage sits starboard of center, while ship's cargo sits at port. A weapons locker sits for of that, providing ammunition for small arms and the repeating light cannon on turret at fore of deck.

This was entirely created using Xara Designer Pro x11, a vector drawing application with photo texture fills.


----------



## gamerprinter

A publisher planted a new venture seed yesterday. Recently I’ve been creating photo-realistic ship deck plans as personal projects to create map accessories for tabletop roleplaying game players including an interstellar cargo freighter, and more recently a steam-powered starship with a Victorian style (?!), but I’ve created 18th century deck plans of ships of sail in the past. Louis Porter Jr. of LPJ Designs asked if I would consider a product line called Stock Armada, as stock art deck plans for use by the many tabletop roleplaying game publishers that incorporate ship’s as part of their adventure modules and supplements.

I never considered doing maps as stock art, but it’s certainly a novel idea. While I couldn’t make as much as a normal, freelance map commission, in the long tail of internet marketing, over time, many publishers might purchase a set, ultimately earning far more profits than a single commission.

Stock art for game publishers traditionally are monster/character illustrations and fantasy graphics for use as cover designs, interior and border art. Maps as stock art has never been done, so this would be the first of its kind. Ship decks are common settings for many game genres from fantasy and historic, to sci-fi, Cthulhu inspired and steam punk – there are many possibilities.

Each product would contain all decks of a given ship design, plus 3 variations in dress. Say a deck plan for an 18th century naval frigate (which is the first product planned) I provide standard naval accouterments for one design, a royal flag ship version with more luxury items aboard, one with the poop deck removed and guns added for a pirate version, and one with battle damage such as broken masts, cannonball holes, even a leaking cargo deck. Variations would depend on the type of ship being described.

Plans are to create ships of sail, starships, steam punk air ships, and D&D Spelljammer ship deck plans. I could see creating an early 20th century luxury liner, a WWII U-boat, a tramp steamer or a luxury yacht, many possible designs for many possible games.

As stated, this never a plan I had, just the notion to jump on any possible ventures I run into, and I just ran into this idea, yesterday. I think it has lots of potential.


----------



## gamerprinter

Steam Punk Starship Deck Plans PDF and Zip file containing VT-ready maps has now been released on DTRPG for $4.99 - this is a 4 deck ship with 4 variant top interior deck for different purpose configurations for your steam punk interstellar fleet - including a passenger yacht, a commerce trader, a gun ship and a scientific laboratory ship. A 13 page gazetteer PDF, plus sliced, print-ready maps, and whole print ready maps with a 1 inch = 5 foot square grid (no grids on virtual tabletop versions in Zip file).

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/177090/Steam-Punk-Starship-Deck-Plans?manufacturers_id=6691


----------



## gamerprinter

Someone on Facebook asked me to create a 100 ton starship (with Traveller stats) with more cargo space than a Type S, Scout and with most of its features. Because I used my Mantis hull design, included is a 1 ton, submersible turbo-caterpillar drive allowing for underwater travel (fast and silent), as well as flying through middle layers of gas giants and heavy atmosphere worlds, where standard maneuver drives fail - for evasion and escape purposes. The air/raft is a miniature of the ship which sits above the Skate starship (ladder accesses air/raft hatch).


----------



## gamerprinter

How about a retro hover taxi - has kind of a Fifth Element crossed with Brazil quality to it.

Makes me think... Corbin Dallas Multi-pass!


----------



## gamerprinter

What began as a retro hover taxi cab is turning into a fleet. I'm going to try to get 25 flying cars. Here's the first five - a cab, a police car, ambulance, heavy freight truck, garbage hauler truck. Moving right along...


----------



## gamerprinter

25 Flying Car designs (with multiple paint jobs, with grunge and some are wrecked or exploding that don't count against the 25 total designs) made into 100 dpi PNG map tokens ready to use in your favorite mapping application or use in your favorite virtual tabletop application. The flood of cars I've been uploading is now available for purchase for $4.99. Includes a PDF explaining the details of the set, and a Zip file containing all objects in this set.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/177715/25-SciFi-Flying-Cars--Map-Object-Set?src=slider_view


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's my entry into this year's One Page Dungeon Contest - a space station dungeon called Rude Awakening. Here's the map for that entry.


----------



## gamerprinter

Because the One Page Dungeon Contest rules allow posting the entry and additional content if provided from any online source, and because I've already had interest from a gamer on Facebook wanting to run this for his Star Wars home brew, I decided to take the unorthodox move to upload it to my DrivethruRPG publisher account and offer it as a free (not pay what you want) but totally free product. Unlike my contest entry which by the rules only occupies one-side of a letter size sheet, this product is more detailed in 2 full pages. Plus the map included is full scale 32 x 54 inches in dimension set at 1 inch equals 5 foot scale. The PDF map is layered so you can shut off the labels (to make a player map), the grid, the effects like the missile exhaust flames, even the star ship, in case you want to use a more canon ship from your favorite sci-fi game rules. Because its a contest entry, I am offering this product for FREE (not even Pay What You Want, but Pay Nothing and it's yours!)

I hope doing this doesn't somehow disqualify my entry, I don't think it does, but I'd rather provide usable game content to my customers than to even have a qualifying entry into the contest, though I hope that's not the case.

Download it and enjoy!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/177931/Rude-Awakening-Adventure-and-Map-Set?src=slider_view


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a Buccaneer class 600 ton Heavy Corsair star ship deck plan. I finished the top deck, and will soon start the lower deck. Note: there are four versions of this deck plan being created. The one below is the standard version. I am creating one with more reds and blacks for a more flamboyant captain reflecting his personality (say someone that might be called Red Beard or Crimson Hawk), one with wear n' tear (rust, minor damage, etc.), and one that has barely survived battle damage and is ready to be boarded or limping its way home.


----------



## gamerprinter

Well I had a fatal error while working on the previous star ship deck plan and corrupted my file (and I shut off the auto save function, which kind of screwed me). So I've decided to create an entirely new deck plan, as I hate to do the same work twice. This one I'm calling a Thunderbird class 700 ton Heavy Corsair star ship (I upped the design a 100 tons, to accommodate more crew and cargo space.) This one I turned the auto-save back on, so not to have the issue I did on my last deck.

I"m almost finished having created exterior hull, top deck interior, lower deck interior, boarding cutter (ship's boat) deck plan, and a version of the lower deck without the boarding cutter in its bay and the clam shell cargo doors open on the ground. Then for my Stock Armada (stock maps for small publishers product line) I have to create 3 alternate versions of the main, lower decks and the cutter deck: blue color scheme, rust bucket version and a battle damaged version. These will be saved at 11 x 17 (30% scale) 300 dpi, layered PSD files. Also creating full scale 100 dpi layered PDF version, sliced maps (printable at 8.5 x 11, cut off white margins and tape together to make whole map) at 100 dpi JPG, and both JPG and PNG files for virtual tabletop and sold under my Gamer Printshop publisher account at DrivethruRPG.

Almost done, currently working on the battle damaged versions...


----------



## gamerprinter

Finally after an entire day exporting files to PDF, JPG and PSD formats, the Thunderbird 700 ton Heavy Corsair Star Ship Deck Plan product is available at DrivethruRPG. This product contains a 2 page gazetteer, followed sliced/print-ready pages of the 14 deck plans: upper decks, lower decks, cutter decks in standard, blue, rusted and battle damaged versions, as well as topside hull and clam shell bay doors opened plans. This is followed full size maps at 36 x 36 inches as layered PDF files so you can show or hide layers to create the plans you need - all at 300 dpi. A Zip file containing virtual tabletop ready, 100 dpi versions of the decks, in my photo-realistic style.

Don't print all of the deck plans, only print the version you need, because this is a 207 page PDF, 49.5 MB in size. This product is $4.99

Get it *here*!


----------



## gamerprinter

Still working on sci-fi stuff, but I needed a break from all the ship deck plans I've been making, so I decided to create a seedy bar on the bad side of some humanoid city, called Joe's Place. I used my flying car icons I recently created to decorate the street area surrounding the bar, including a biker taking off, and a convertible with upset driver after having been pulled over by the local constabulary. Inside, I created a holographic stripper machine called Holo-Gogo! I created a version with a grid and one without.

Enjoy.


----------



## gamerprinter

I've never created a canon Spelljammer ship before, but that's what Louis Porter Jr. asked me to create for the next Stock Armada deck plan product (maps as stock art for small publishers). He shot me over some illustrations of some Spelljammer ships, and I opted to try to do an Elven Warbird. I found 2 differing illustrations. A recent one by Scott Schamburg that showed more roof structures on the fore and aft of the ship, and fins on the side. An older illustration depicted the bridge area without a roof structure. I opted to combine the 2 designs to cover the aft, include the fins, but expose the fore end of the ship. This is just the top deck, showing the open bridge and the open boarding deck below. I have all the interior decks yet to do. (Work-in-progress).


----------



## gamerprinter

I stated that I need to make four versions of my Spelljammer deck plans, and that one of the versions was to be an "Autumn Warbird", or the undead version crewed by banshee instead elves. Before moving on to the other decks, I got inspired and decided to do the autumn version at the same time. What do you think?


----------



## gamerprinter

I've seen a lot of taverns and temples, but lots of adventures take place in villages, but there are seldom interior maps for all the possible buildings in a given village. So I've created 14 buildings, 3 of them homes, the rest commercial properties. As a final I am creating an English country home for the local aristocracy with an English garden, green house, etc. I've only just completed the ground floor and grounds of the small manor, still need to create a cellar, second floor and attic. This will be for a project I'm calling Village Encounters Maps. Included below is a small chapel that could serve as a schoolhouse and village hall when needed, a smithy, a tavern and inn, and the ground floor of the English manor house.


----------



## gamerprinter

Village Encounters Map Set is ready to purchase and download from DTRPG. I may need to break this up into multiple PDFs as a single PDF this product is 297 MB in size, because all 15 sliced and whole maps are 300 dpi for best quality printing. 15 village locations: apothecary, armory, chapel, one-room cottage, cottage-barn, farmhouse, general store, 2 story manor with attic and cellar, a potter, smithy, tanner and tavern inn.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/180301/Village-Encounters-Map-Set?manufacturers_id=6691


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on more starship deck plans.

For something a bit more specific, I recently created a pocket warship used by the Interstellar Order of the Knights Templar, as the commandery of Interstellar Brotherhood of Freemasonry. A recently chartered Eden star system and its resource rich planets were about to instigate a corporate war between several megacorporations to control that sector. In an attempt to mitigate hostilities, the CEO of one the megacorporation involved (the one with the most legal rights to the system), claimed it as a possession of the Masonic Order, and several of the other CEOs involved were also Masons. This indeed prevented the war from starting, at the same time propelled the Masons to a political level unseen for centuries. The Masonic order began a series of building projects on the primary world of that system, starting with an exact replica of King Solomon's Temple, as well as replicas of Notre Dame Cathedral, the Hagia Sophia and most of the other important Christian religious edifices on Earth. As a result many "pilgrims" began visiting the Eden system, many immigrating there, so there came a need for a Masonic navy led by the Knights Templar to protect those pilgrims to the "holy land" from the predations of rogue states and pirates, much as the original Templars did during the Crusades.

This is the Crusader class 800 ton Close Escort starship. The crew berths are small compared to most Traveller RPG designed ships, being only 3 tons of space, not 4 - Templars are expected to be more frugal and willing to live with less.

The ship's 15 ton launch features a detachable 5 ton small armed and armored personnel hover vehicle.

Here's the product link to printable and virtual tabletop versions of the deck plans, link here.


----------



## gamerprinter

I also just did a private commission with the rights to release it as my own product. This starship deck plan also had a very specific (and useful) purpose being the fastest ship available for use by the Imperial Diplomatic Corps. With the fastest maneuver and jump drives and power plant available for the largest ship at those speeds (jump/6 and maneuver/6), it is crewed by an average crew of 8 (3 pilots as one per 8 hour shift, 1 navigator, and 4 engineers as one per 50 tons of drives), plus a diplomat (imperial ambassador) and 2 aids (body guard and a steward/administrative assistant). There is an absolute minimum of crew space, most of the ship's square footage is taken up by fuel, fuel processing, drives, power plant and bridge - there is no cargo hold. However, the ship's boat used to deliver the diplomat and her team, contains 13 tons of cargo space, so is used as the main ship's cargo hold - mostly to carry necessary high status wardrobe and accoutrements for the diplomat and her aids needed for diplomatic missions.

This is the Peregrine class 1200 ton Fast Diplomatic Sloop. I opted to design the exterior hull to emulate it's namesake, a peregrine falcon.

I created virtual tabletop ready files, sliced printable versions for home inkjet print use, and full scale maps as layered PDF so you can show/hide layers as needed to print in large format, plus an 8 page gazetteer giving a room by room description, plus Traveller RPG starship stats. You can find it at DrivethruRPG - here's the link.

View attachment peregrin-diplomatic-sloop-hull-view.jpgView attachment peregrine-top-deck.jpgView attachment peregrine-lower-deck.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

I decided to participate in this month's Halloween Special Map Challenge at the Cartographers' Guild with the theme - create a map that has something to do with vampires. Since I've been designing star ship deck plans lately for multiple projects, I decided to do a vampire themed deck plan. At first I'd considered doing either a space station or deck plan that a gang of vampires has taken over, however I went a different route. Several people have asked me to create a bio-hybrid living ship deck plan, which I planned to do eventually, then thought what if I do one now. For an added twist since this is a bio-hybrid star ship deck plan, and it is alive, why I don't I have this ship contract vampirism...

There are tiny (inch long) beetle-like grubs that thrive in the so-called vacuum of space, apparently moved along by solar winds they can survive with little to no atmosphere, very limited food sources, in the harshest environments and attach themselves to passing space ships and other astral bodies. One of their unique features is it can naturally cloak itself - essentially becoming invisible to most scanning devices, through a field generated by a pair of internal organs. The creature is called a space flea or spectre beetle.

FiveCorp took on a top secret genetic engineering project by capturing specimins of Spectre Beetles, using radiations, growth hormones, hormone therapy and some radical surgery and grafting, have transformed the inch long insectoid into a star ship sized bio-hybrid star ship. It's internal organs, bladders containing exotic gases and through its gastro-intestinal system can travel and maneuver through open space (equivalent to Maneuver 2 speeds). However, it is not capable of FTL flight, without the addition of grafted technology that is placed in the aft portion of the living ship with those branch protrusions acting as fuel bladders. The ship is 3 levels high: at top is the bridge and gunnery deck, at center is the habitat deck, which notably features the creature's reproductive system converted into life pods that provide crew stasis pods as well as healing capability to the sick or injured, and bottom is the cargo and engineering deck.

Apparently one of these Spectre Beetle class Armed Scout star ship's encountered a catastrophic situation that forced the crewmen to evacuate the ship, which happened to have foundered in a nebula of necrotic gases. An alien race of vampire-like beings took over the ship and through regular uses of the stasis/healing system has infected the ship with a state of vampirism. Now the infected ship's stasis pods function differently. Those interred are either transformed into dhampyr (living vampire thrall crewmen capable of social interactions and intellect as normal, but entirely devoted to the ship) or consumes it's victims draining life energy, blood, bodily fluids, before internal acids further break down tissue and bone and entirely consumed to feed the ship.

Below are external hull views - top, portside view, and front view; upper bridge/gunnery deck; center habitat deck; lower cargo/engineering deck.

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

I just completed a commission of five maps for Legendary Games upcoming science fantasy module series, though I'm only posting 2 of the five maps. The first one is a castle-like corporate headquarters that has suffered an earthquake on it's southern side where the ground has dropped bringing an entire structure down still partially intact. Some time has passed since the earthquake, as those stairs going down were constructed from rubble from the quake itself. After some recovery and cleanup, efforts have been abandoned. 

The second map is actually a combination of 3 maps as part of an underground access to a subway system with the main map an underground area partially collapsed with the start to the subway. The other two maps are a kind of subway junction station, showing one of the subway cars awaiting boarding and a destination station at the end of the subway line.


----------



## gamerprinter

I'm working on a planetary station/city map, I call Brahe Station. A geo-thermal power plant connected to the large volcano to the south, using water from the chasm to steam drive turbines. The smaller of the two domes is an arboretum, while the larger dome is the "downtown" business area of the complex. The structures surrounding the smaller dome are structures for school/university, hospital, corporate headquarters, and upper class residences. The structures with the 8 partitions are common habitat areas. The tube coursing through the complex is an elevated tram way with pedestrian walkways. All the structures are elevated on pylons anywhere between 30 and 100 feet off the ground. A communications array sits center right of map, and a star port at top left.

Next I plan to create encounter scale specific areas within the complex. Once complete I'll package the whole as a single product...


----------



## gamerprinter

Top image is the larger domed structure in the previous map.

See the domed downtown area I just posted, well wanting something encounter scale for this. Looking at the smaller structures on the outer ring of buildings. Choosing the one on the southwest corner, I created an interior layout and floorplan. I planned on placing furnishings like tables, chairs, desks, etc. (for a restaurant at top right, bar top left, store center left, office/store center right and a repair shop bottom), but then thought, naw, you can put whatever you want in them to make them as you need it with your own furnishings. I did still place restrooms and the elevator - the rest is up to you!


----------



## gamerprinter

Posting the first completed map of seven for Legendary Games. This is the Fury map. Mount Fury is one of many volcanoes on some low atmosphere planet. A bridging/ladder attached to the rim of the volcano hangs over the caldera leading down to a beam not attached, but hanging free to a ledge-cave entrance partially inside the caldera wall, above the molten lava below. The "bridging" is a ramshackle of rigged metal beams. Similar metal beam bridges cross the lava chasms within the cave system itself.

View attachment fury-01.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

I did a short* 7 question inteview* of my map work at the Cartographers' Guild which was just posted today, if you want to check that out...


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's a compass rose I created for the last set of commission maps I did for Legendary Games, for author/designer, Richard Pett of a science fantasy module with steampunk overtures called Confederates of the Shattered Zone. The compass rose uses interlocked gears (to fit the steampunk theme) with rusty metal texture and Splash Gordon font for compass directions.


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's the first of a 14 map commission for Kobold Press - Faces of the Streets of Zobeck, by Wolfgang Baur. This is the only one I'm posting. This is a subterranean arched gallery serving as a black market square, called Cartway's Black Market. A bunch of tents and awnings sit on either side with a slave market in the center.

1. Slave Market
2. Gambling Tent
3. Brothel
4. Guard Platforms
5. Underhill's Perch (?)
6. Food Vendors
7. Common Merchants
8. Arched gates with open portcullis


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's The Cracked Coin, a money-changer, gold and gem weigher shop. Various clockwork soldiers guard the facility while a staff of counters work and sleep within. Various secret doors lead to secret treasury vaults.


----------



## gamerprinter

The Garden Tenement - kind of an overly crowded apartment complex, but does include toilets and some cool double hearth fireplaces (that serve two rooms with each fireplace), for lower income residents. Note the entrance into this building is on an upper floor.


----------



## gamerprinter

Recall the Garden Tenement map, well this is the top floor of the same structure, called Hommel's Botanical Garden (hence why it's the "Garden Tenement").


----------



## gamerprinter

Ground floor of the Garden Tenement map with workshops and front doors - I also included some of the ground beyond the building to indicate this is the first floor.


----------



## gamerprinter

The Tarnish precinct of the town of Zobeck, narrow alleys and cut-purses in  shadows, dominate this part of town (commission map 7 of 19).

View attachment tarnish.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

The Rampant Roach - a Kobold owned and operated eatery with Kobold cuisine for non-Kobold targetted audience (a failing enterprise). Ground floor and basement levels shown.


----------



## gamerprinter

This is Ulmar's Rare Books which, of course contains many rare books, though the proprietor is a master forger and very often forges copies of his rare books to resell at same price as the original work. However, some of his clients purchase knowingly forged copies at a discounted price - that only happens if you're a friend of a friend (arranged at the local thieves guild). The door leading south out of the cellar exits into the catacombs below the town, often used by cut-purses and smugglers.


----------



## gamerprinter

I've never made a specifically for Christmas map before, but tis the season... Merry Christmas everyone and to your families!


----------



## gamerprinter

The Silk Scabbard, a tavern and gambling house with comfort girls, and regular meetings of nefarious individuals, gangs and guild members. Two fighting pits are featured on the ground floor.

View attachment silk-scabbard.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

The Ripper maps - street maps with several locations previously mapped, where a series of ghastly murders have taken place forcing the PCs to investigate after saving a falsely accused man from the gallows.


----------



## gamerprinter

Well I needed to refresh my head after creating so many fantasy commission maps (still 6 more to go). So I decided to create a sci-fi/modern nite club map called J'Vago. Top right is the bar level with 7 quads of tables with exotic dance stages in between. At the bar, those spider-like shapes in the octagons are robot-bar-tenders that dispense drinks from their arms with claws to hold drinks for serving. To the right of the bar area is the dance floor with backlit floor of rainbow colors and laser lights casting wave pattern. At bottom left corner is security. At bottom is hallway with front and rear access (front on left side). From left to right at bottom: break room, dancer's quarters/locker room/showers, female restroom, male restroom and coat room. I still need to make a second floor to casino area - see the spiral stairs in the top left corner of the bar area, that leads up to the casino level, over the bar area.

View attachment jvago-nite-club.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Created a second floor, and added a couple elevators to this and the second floor level. Top left is the 2nd floor casino balcony level overlooking the dance floor below. 4 roulette tables, 4 blackjack tables, and 25 slot machines line the walls, with a duplicate bar as on lower level, and a glass walled elevator alongside the top of the spiral stairs. Commercial kitchen with corner service elevator, then male/female bathrooms, and a luxury townhouse in bottom right area with foyer, main living/dining/kitchen room, observation chamber looking over dance floor and concert stage, then private bed chamber with personal bathroom.

View attachment jvago-casino.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

After this, I'll get back to the 6 commission maps, before I finish this.

I thought for something more practical I'd create some cargo container/modular structures for outpost colonies, mining towns and what not. For the first example, I created a long and short cargo container (larger than Earth versions), attached together and given interior wall divisions and doorways. I used a rusty texture just for character. I created two floor versions, one a grittier work shop version with a gravel backlot and deteriorating chain-link fence and gates, and a more upscale version with improved flooring, and asphalt backlot.

The bottom center and bottom right versions include basic office ammenities, but otherwise is blank for GMs to fill themselves to better fit their needs. I also created two sample versions of each design. Top left is a body shop, top center is a used/junk parts store for those hard-to-find items for old drive models, top right in upscale design is a small diner with commercial kitchen and public restroom with a insurance (or other) sales shop with apartment behind. Bottom left is a hover motorbike dealership.

I plan to make two versions of the long cargo container, and two of the short one's by themselves, then a large container in two versions - one open for factory/warehouse, and the other divided into interior layout for emergency care center and a marine barracks for a couple of platoons of soldier/police. I'll put the whole with and without grids as a modular structure product for sci-fi/modern genre games.

View attachment container-structures.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Not a map, but a mock up cover design for an upcoming product I am working on for probably a summer release. This is Dead in Space, a quartet of one-shot modules being designed for use with Pathfinder RPG/Starfinder RPG featuring many of the deck plans and planetary station maps posted in this thread. T. H. Gulliver, whom I worked with on #30 Haunts for Kaidan, approached me about using my maps to build one-shot adventures around and for me to publish this.

In the mock up design below, that art you see is not the final. The artist, Luis Lara of Spain, used this as a winning contest entry. And though he won't allow me to use this specific image, using the same 3D models of the skeletal astronaut, the chair and the background star ship cockpit scene, with a slightly different application of lighting and a different camera angle, he will re-render this for me at a discount holiday price. So the image isn't exact, but it's close to what the final will look like.

The designed framing at all four sides of the cover design is the same border framing for the interior as well. I also have art by Markus Vogt to be included as 4 interior pieces. The rest of the art is my maps, as well as 3D renders of weapons, ships and equipment also done by me.

Just to show you what the planned look of the product, here ya go!

Enjoy... thoughts?


----------



## gamerprinter

Trying to wrap up my latest commission of fantasy maps for a nefarious town setting. The following is a bit risque, but it is the Temple of Painful Pleasures...


----------



## gamerprinter

Old Stross Bath House (18 of 19 maps for this commission) - one more to go.

View attachment old-stross-bathhouse.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Kaple's Workhouse is the second to last commission map for Kobold Press, but it was the most confusing based on the rough draft and the text to get it right. I had to add a set of stairs where it was needed, but not stated as to where. This is a somewhat automated slaughter house combining water-wheel-driven systems, animated objects and a minimal staff to mechanically pull meat from bone and prep are distribution, rendering and other processes. Level 7 is directly beneath room 6 and above the watery cavern chamber 8 - if it isn't obvious (it wasn't obvious to me in the rough draft).


----------



## gamerprinter

Konrad's Lab is the last map for my current commission. Protean zombies are being constructed within this structure.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a space pirate asteroid base as my next personal project. I've created an asteroid in 3D then added the exterior portions of the base, including 4 entrances to shaft based docking bay for 4 Thunderbird class 600 ton Heavy Corsairs. Each ship holds 10 crew and 10 marines in cold sleep, and 4 ships, that's 80 pirates in total. The base includes 40 personnel from administration, medical staff, training staff, ship mechanics, engineering staff, as well as a tavern owner and staff, a contracted legal firm and a shadow bank officer.

Work in progress, I've got more levels to create...

View attachment asteroid-station.jpgView attachment asteroid-station-docking-bay.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

More on the Asteroid pirate station. I've updated the docking bay, placing a lowering gangway armature to each shaft, with one that is lowered with a ship undergoing routine maintenance. I've placed tool cabinets in each shaft as well as fuel/coolant dispensers. The ship diagonally opposite the ship getting maintenance, is a ship being refueled. The top right ship is getting unloaded.

The next level contains the power plant, base operation systems, the station water reservoir and the hydrogen fuel tank.

Next will be the warehouse and vault level, and the habitat level. Work-in-progress. 

View attachment asteroid-station-docking-bay.jpgView attachment asteroid-station-engineering.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Well it took longer to export than to create the warehouse level itself. Included here is the warehouse level and the completed version of the habitat level of the Asteroid Station. Now, though I claimed this is for a company of space pirates, but could easily serve as a naval outpost station, a police agency or a military corporate outpost.

View attachment asteroid-station-warehouse.jpgView attachment asteroid-station-habitat.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

I decided it was about time I created a fantasy map for a change from my sci-fi stuff. I'm calling this Stone Turtle Temple. I got the idea from a huge stone turtle statue featured in one of the multi-player levels in Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare located at a South Korean Resort. This one is going to serve as a temple structure with interior passages and chambers cut from solid stone entering at the base, under the turtles head. The turtle is a 3D model I created, it features an unusually high shell (higher than normal). The grid shows 1 inch = 5 feet scale, so the turtle temple is huge. (Work-in-progress - interior levels to do next.)

View attachment stone-turtle-temple-compressed.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's the main interior level of the Stone Turtle Temple. Within the stairs at the entry coming out of the water is a curtained foyer with the altar room beyond it. Turtle statues sit in the niches and the altar itself. To the west side of the altar is a stairway leading up to the second level. Adjacent to the altar chamber on either side is a stair going down about 4 feet to corridors leading to the sacristy, reliquery and temple stores.


----------



## gamerprinter

Keeping it simple, here's the next level which apparently contains a sarcophagus for the builder, the first priest, a turtle man or some other thing. One more level above this one, which is an entry into the cellar level (?!) for the Stone Turtle Temple map...


----------



## gamerprinter

Last update for the Stone Turtle Temple. These comprise the top (third) floor which opens to a pit that drops to the water catacombs under the stone temple itself. In the water catacombs level, the circle at the center is at the base of the pit from the third floor and comprises the only area above the water - the rest of the catacombs are submerged. To the top right corner opens to a cave entrance in the deepest hole of the lake/river outside surrounding the turtle temple. When you rise above the water the turtle's head is directly overhead...


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a set of map objects to create sci-fi passages and junctions. So far, I've just created an octagonal junction of 8 passages (rare, I know, but I have to start somewhere). I plan to create airlocks between 2 passages, an "L" junction, a "T" junction between 3 passages, a 4 way, and of course some basic passages. I created two wall versions - one rusty, one Star Warsian, and 4 optional floors - open pit chute, grated floor with assemblies and piping beneath, a thread plate, and metal floors (each adjusted to the junction version).


----------



## gamerprinter

Next additions to the sci-fi passage set: some square junctions, including 4-way, 3-way, 2-way "L", 2-way Straight, and 1-way, in this case elevator and shaft with elevator 4 floors down. Done in both "Star Warsian" and "Rust Bucket". These come with 5 ft door ways, and a 10 ft door way versions. I also created 10 ft door way versions of the octagons, not posted. Next I'm working on some passages and chambers... moving right along.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next are the first of the corridors, these using the Star Warsian theme. All corridors are 20 ft wide and come as short (50 ft long) and long (100 ft long) sections. Corridors feature vertical supports with a light tube in between at 7.5 ft intervals. Top 2 rows are corridors only, next rows are one and two doors on one side than the other, then doors on both sides. Also included a short corridor with stairs. I'll do the same for rust bucket theme, and include longer stairs, "jeffries tube with ladders", and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's a couple odds and ends. A short corridor with a half room sized niche on one side - some piece of hardware belongs here. Then two circular, 4-way intersections, one with a grated gangway with hand-rails over some power plant or something, the other just a circular intersection, both in "Star Warsian", will do Rust Bucket versions as well.


----------



## gamerprinter

Now playing catchup for the Rust Bucket versions of everything created so far, corridors, etc. But I did add some chambers that fit the corridors, for both themes.

View attachment rust-bucket-catchup.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

I've been trying to export all my Sci-Fi corridors objects to appropriate JPGs or PNG files at various resolutions for Roll20 and other Virtual Tabletop app requirements, plus add grids for printable PDF version of everything. Then starting to work on the gazetteer PDF with cover to make this into a product, but then I realize, I need a few more parts to make a more complete set. I plan to add more stairways, a few more chambers, and even decided to make some maintenance tunnels (narrow 5 ft-ish tunnels with partial obstructions along the way from various systems and conduits). Although these could be stand-up narrow tunnels to walk through, just as likely these could require anyone in the tunnels to have to crawl through... almost done!


----------



## gamerprinter

Quick add-on to the set. I just created a 3D model of a ventilation fan, both top view and sideview - in both Star Warsian and Rust Bucket themes. I cannot think of the number of science fiction movies that feature crawling through a ventilation system, and having to negotiate around a spinning fan.


----------



## gamerprinter

I don't know if this is too much (or too specific), but thinking what I can add to my Sci-Fi Corridors map object set, how about a mag-lev tram station for traveling across vast space stations or industrial complexes? I used my large chamber to base the design around, then created the mag-lev track and tram in 3D, and in both themes.


----------



## gamerprinter

Someone suggested I do a stuck tram, which I told him I'd planned to add an empty section of tram tunnel, and a mag-lev tram that has taken damage from a loss in magnetic power - broken glass, some dings, and the tram has rolled onto the door side slightly preventing the exit doors from opening. I added an escape hatch on the roof. Also in both sets of tunnels I included a jeffries ladder tube on one side as a form of egress out of the tunnel.


----------



## gamerprinter

"There's only one more level to look for the xenomorph - the sub basement. It's half submerged in toxic water and largely collapsed."

"There's a sub-basement in this complex, as if I'm not already lost down here!"


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a multi-level, small space station map run by a crime syndicate (yakuza). This is the market level with many corporate chain stores, as well as a brothel, casino, shadow bank and some offices (lawyers, accountants, employment agents). There's even a diner catering to alien cuisines - note the non-standard alien tables. There's even a "New Navy" store featuring uniforms and flight gear for star ship crewman. There's a red shirt sale going on!

View attachment station-plan-01-final-compressed.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Next space station level complete - the Station Security and Hospital level (hospital on left side, security on right). The same holding cells as the station brig are on the bottom of the hospital side which serves as isolation cells for long term disease patients. Both are fully capable, triple A status facilities. The yakuza HR department hires the best qualified physicians, security officers and staff.

View attachment station-security-hospital-compressed.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Next level of the space station is complete - the Maintenance Level. This one was easier, with less stuff, and larger equipment to take up space. The chambers on the bottom end serve the workers with a break room, latrine, management, parts department with a large 3D printer, and tool room. The chambers on the right side include shops for power plant, bridge controls, life support systems and robotics. On the left side is an airlock docking bay, weapon systems, avionics and drive systems. I used rusty textures to imply corrosive fuels, lubricants and cleaning solutions regularly used. 3 ship's boats are under repair in the main central area.

View attachment maintenance-level-compressed.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

I'll get back to the station soon, but... someone had me create an RV as a private commission for a home game. Essentially a modern government agency that deals with supernatural investigations called ABSEC (Abnormal Security), a division of DHS. See the top view on the bottom left, that's the actual size of the exterior. Think of the interior like Dr. Who's police box, its bigger on the inside than out. There's high tech and magic-tech systems on board. Grid is 5 ft. The second image is untextured 3D model side and top view - what I started with.


----------



## gamerprinter

I just completed a hand-drawn, isometric map for a first time publisher based in Beaufort, South Carolina - the City of Four Strong, in fact, is located where Beaufort sits. This is an alternate history setting. This is an English settlement that has inter-married into the indigenous population. I just finished this map about an hour ago...


----------



## gamerprinter

Over the last 2 days, I've been working on an upscale Saxon Ring Fort, which could also serve as an Iron Age hill fort or a viking stronghold. Too often "barbarian" strongholds are depicted as overly primitive cultures. Barbarians were often fairly civilized and advanced in technology, but because they are different - language, customs, dress, to socalled civilized cultures they are considered "barbarous". Presumably, the residents of the town dwell within walls outside of the hill fort. At bottom, left to right: spring house, brewery, watch tower, smith, and granary. At top is left to right: oracle's hut, the worship tree, and stables. At center is the long hall. This map is 72 x 72, so should easily fit Roll20.

View attachment saxon-ring-fort-compressed.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Next personal project is the Mad, Mad, Mad Wizard's Labyrinth. A dungeon in 9 squares that form the full dungeon square. Posted below are the first two 24 x 24 sections, with one more coming that will go to the right of these two, then six more below them. Rules are once the entire party enters a square they can move about the rooms and doors they have access. Once the entire party (or confirmed party split with GM), enters another square, the previous square rotates 90 degrees clockwise, so attempting to reenter the door will take you to a different room. If you exit any of the outer doors, these link to the opposite doors in the square on the opposite side of the entire dungeon (2 squares away). While this could be used for any plot... here's one.

The Mad, Mad, Mad Wizard just died. He made deals with devils, demons, daemons, angels, aberrant beings, in addition to have been an epic level wizard. While multiple extra-planar beings are attempting to seize his soul for their agendas, the PC's sponsor also dealt with the wizard, and is owed his spellbook as payment. The PCs are told "You'll find his spellbook and a key on the desk, that you'll need to get out, in his study. Oh, and if you can't access the room, you'll need to go around to get there."

The party enters from the top left door. Notably, the study they find is in shambles and appears to have been hit by a fireball or some other fiery spell effect, but no book nor key. However, on a Perception check, the mirror on the opposite wall shows your reflection, but the room behind is elaborately decorated, with a desk shown with key and spellbook on it, in the mirror. The party cannot pass through the mirror - they'll need to go "around" to get there...


----------



## gamerprinter

Here's the final nine - and rule change the square that the adventurers were previously in rotates 90 degrees counter-clockwise (otherwise it would be too easy...)

View attachment mad-wizard-labyrinth-final.jpg


----------



## Hussar

I love this idea. Not sure how to implement it in fantasy grounds though. Maybe using a background layer and the 9 maps as tokens. Hrmmmm. Will have to look into this.

This looks a lot like the Dyson maps project.


----------



## gamerprinter

Thank you, Hussar! This is just a one-off, no project per se, more an experiment on geomorphic tiles than anything else. I've done geomorphic before.


----------



## gamerprinter

Working on a world maps as a private commission - here's the first of four continents, though this one, the person paying for this required it be close to the Warhammer High Elf home continent - so it's close in shape, but has a unique enough shoreline and terrain features. Also shown is the continental shelf, as I will be doing undersea topography as well, before calling it a world map - four continents to go!

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Next continent for this world map is a cold, northern continent with conifer forest and tundra at it's "warm" southern reaches, a mountainous spine across the center and cold, barren wastes beyond. A primordial ice elemental of kaiju size ravages the northern areas, especially in the west causing those strange circular anomalies. To the north east is what appears to be a meteor strike site with surrounding crevasses cut into the glacial ice fields that dominate the north, the actual cause is more sinister and from below not a meteor.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hand of Evil

You ever going to deliver on your Kickstarter?


----------



## gamerprinter

I'm trying, but in a financial bind at the moment. Family health issues forced my daytime business to close, and the building sold (for too little money). Now I'm caregiving for both my parents, and their financial problems are my financial problems. Once things get untied, and I get some of the lost money, I will fulfill the KS. It's taking longer than I expected. And while I feel terrible, and want only good things for the patrons, I'm kind of trapped at the moment.


----------



## Hussar

Dude.  That's terrible.  I hope things swing around for you soon.


----------



## gamerprinter

Next custom ship, the Scarlet Harlot is the registered name for this Geisha class entertainment escort cruiser starship, essentially a flying nightclub/dinner theater for a crew of 12, mostly galactic entertainers renowned on Trivid, including singers, musicians, actors, comedians and other performance artists, though many are also high end courtesans servicing those with wealth, stature and power - many are envoys and icons. Up to 12 elite guests can travel aboard in luxury passage. The lounge, restaurant, chef's galley and stage are technically four different expansion bays, with the interior walls removed as one open room, located beneath the transparent dome. Although the entertainment troupe travel to systems across the galaxy playing at amphitheaters and other venues, on smaller colonial planets without a proper venue, the ship itself serves as a stage for performances. I plan to publish this in a future one-shot series product for Starfinder. Enjoy!

View attachment geisha-starship.jpg


----------



## gamerprinter

Well I haven't shown my face here in a while, been buried in work - I just completed 21 starship deck plans that will serve as illustrations for 21 new starship frames being included in Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide for Starfinder as 3PP that I will be publishing under my Gamer Printshop DTRPG page, as well as the Paizo Store, and other places. Here's a couple ships that aren't included in that guide.

This is the Crazy Horse, Vengeance class fast assault transport starship, which was purposely inspired by the Raza from Dark Matter - slightly altered to fit my needs. Among the new rules in the Starship guide, is one allowing large ships to have a shuttle bay aboard, right now SF Core only allows a gargantuan ship to have a shuttle bay aboard. Our rules allow a large ship to have up to 2 small ships in it's shuttle bay.

Of course, the exterior hulls were created in 3D - Wings3D for the modeling and Daz 3D for rendering the image. Then I use Xara Designer Pro x11, a vector drawing program which I use for all my maps, and these deck plans...

*Crazy Horse                        Tier 14*
Vengeance class large fast assault transport
*Speed* 10 (13; 20 for 10 turns), *Maneuverability* perfect (turn 0); *Drift* 3
*AC* 40; *TL* 40
*HP* 120; *DT* -; *CT *23
*Shields* medium 200 (forward 50, port 50, starboard 50, aft 50)
*Attack (Forward)* Heavy plasma torpedo launcher (5d10, limit 5); 2 heavy railguns (8d4 x2)
*Attack (Port)* Heavy twin laser (5d8)
*Attack (Starboard)* Heavy twin laser (5d8)
*Power Core* Gateway Ultra (500); *Drift Engine* Signal Major; *Systems* advanced long range sensors, biometric locks, crew quarters (luxurious/common), l10 thrusters, mk 4 trinode computer, mk 8 armor, mk 8 defenses; *Expansion Bays* cargo bay, maneuvering veneers major pods, med bay, shuttle hanger/bay (2 small ships), tech bay
*Modifiers* +4, +4 x3 computers; *Complement *20


----------



## gamerprinter

One of the two small starships in the shuttle bay of the Crazy Horse, is the Sky Witch small, arcane science/stealth ship.

Interestingly, the Starfinder starship rules don't include arcane features on their ships, even though Starfinder features spell casters (mystic, solarian and technomancers). This ship while usable to mystics is really designed for technomancers, allowing them to use fusions (sacrifice spell slots to apply arcane enhancements to guns and defenses). This ship also borrows an idea from Spelljammer with something akin to a Spelljamming helm, which we call the arcane command chair. It essentially allows you to sacrifice spell slots to apply to any ship system (piloting, gunnery, engineering, scanning systems, etc.) A first level spell slot allows you to select a system, or you can switch between systems for a spell slot expenditure, then subsequent higher level spell slots grant bonuses like +1 per casting level of damage die to existing damage dice of the weapon system. This ship includes what we call a spell primed shield bay which grants abilities like invisibility, greater invisibility, non-detection, a limited kind of mirror image (1 additional ship) and a blink ability, among others.
*
Sky Witch                        Tier 8*
Small arcane science ship
*Speed* 8; *Maneuverability* perfect (turn 0); *Drift* none
*AC* 29; *TL* 40 
*HP* 40; *DT* -; *CT* 8 
*Shields* medium 120 (forward 30, port 30, starboard 30, aft 30)
*Attack (Forward)* 2 Light particle beams (3d6; linked)
*Attack (Port)* Light particle beam (3d6)
*Attack (Starboard)* Light particle beam (3d6)
*Power Core* Arcus Maximum (200 PCU); *Drift Engine* none; *Systems* advanced medium range sensors, arcane command chair, arcane sensors, biometric locks, crew quarters (luxurious), mk 3 tetranode computer, mk 4 plastic armor, mk 10 defenses, s8 thrusters; *Expansion Bays* advanced science bay (spell-primed), arcane lab, spell-primed shield bay
*Modifiers* +4, +3 x4 computers, +2 Piloting; *Complement* 6


----------



## gamerprinter

Lastly, for today's posts, these aren't maps/deck plans, rather pure illustrations. Normally, I'd hire out illustrators to create the images I need for publications I'm working on, but haven't the lack of a real budget and not wanting to crowd source to pay for it, I end up doing the illustrations myself. The first two illustrations are featured in *Dead in Space*, a series of one-shot space horror modules written by T. H. Gulliver, which include the vampiric bio-hybrid ship (posted earlier in this thread), and a female crewman waking from a bio-hybrid healing pod (which is the means that the vampiric ship feeds itself) is the first image, and the second image shows a new monster featured in another one-shot within called a Chaldron, which in it's adult form resembles a brain with eyes and teeth attached, and it's nervous system beneath acting as tentacles of sorts.

The four illustrations that follow will be featured in *Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide* by Ed Moyer. One is a lander, essentially a huge drop pod allowing to drop large cargo, military or colony supplies in bulk, especially for colonization and invasions. Of course as a drop pod, it can only land on a planet, but cannot take off again, once landed. The second image is the obligatory equipment page with various items common to starship travel. The third image features 3 different kinds of space suits - standard, lightly armored and zero G maneuver pods, and the last is the heavy duty suit for mining and salvage operations. The last image is the cover art/design for this book...

I used the fore mentioned Wings3D and Daz 3D to create the 3D, while using Xara to texture and composite the images.


----------



## gamerprinter

The most ruthless law enforcement agency in the known galaxy, of course, is the Order of Hellknights - serving the lords of Hell, at least in name. This medium ship is the Lilith, a Lucifer's Hand-maiden class medium emissary transport. It is captained by a prosecuting attorney of the Hellknights and accompanied by Hellknight deputies whose job is to hunt down and arrest criminal suspects. The ship includes an advanced brig for 4 inmates, that protects against use of tech or magic to make contact or even reveal who is being held, as well as a recreation center (torture chamber), and a memorial hall that is used for both an altar to Lucifer the Lightbringer, and serves as a small court of law, though most inmates are ferried to higher courts on other larger ships. This ship features the fastest Drift engine available so the prosecutor can reach potential suspects in the shortest time possible.

*Lilith		Tier 13*
Lucifer’s Handmaiden class medium emissary transport
*Speed* 11; *Maneuverability* average (turn 2); *Drift* 5
*AC* 36; *TL* 40
*HP *130; *DT* -; *CT* 14
*Shields* medium 200 (forward 50, port 50, starboard 50, aft 50)
*Attack (Forward)* heavy plasma cannon (5d12); Coilgun (4d4) 
*Attack (Port)* Coilgun (4d4)
*Attack (Starboard) *Coilgun (4d4)
*Attack (Turret) *2 light plasma cannons (2d12 x2; linked)
*Power Core* Gateway Ultra (500), Pulse Black (120); *Drift Engine* Signal Ultra; *Systems* arcane command chair, arcane sensors, crew quarters (luxurious), m12 thrusters, mk 4 armor, mk 4 trinode computer, mk 8 defenses, spell-primed cannon (forward plasma cannon); *Expansion Bays* advanced brig, advanced science lab (spell-primed), memorial hall (Lucifer’s altar), power core housing, rec suite (torture chamber), spell-primed shield bay
*Modifiers* -1 Piloting, +4 x3 computers; *Complement* 6, (and 4 in brig)


----------



## gamerprinter

I posted the Scarlet Harlot, Geisha class entertainment transport ship a few weeks ago (months?), anyway, I needed to add a ship that escorts the Scarlet Harlot, since the former doesn't have any weapons on it - it's essentially a small luxury cruiser. The second ship is a destroyer escort called the Shadow of Harlot. It's a medium ship with lots of guns on it, and advanced drop pods that when the Shadow ports to the Harlot, they serve as escape pods for the luxury guests. Both are included in the Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide that is done in page layout and almost ready for release - a couple tweaks and a few more deck plans then it's done.


----------



## gamerprinter

T. H. Gulliver is currently writing Chains of Purgatory, a one-shot series of Starfinder modules based on a desert refuse/prison world called Purgatory. Orbiting stations keep the inmates on planet, though they can wander to anywhere on the surface, some disassembling starships and equipment for salvage, many dwelling as gangs or communities. The mountains feature giant crystals at the peaks, the sea is an ooze of chemicals, bio-agents, water, acids. The purple clumps are a new type of tree born from the failed terraforming attempts of the planet. Corrosive storms regularly wrack this world making it nearly uninhabitable.

Included below is the world map, a labeled map, and a globe... enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

*Jack of Diamonds, Pit Bull class Medium Transport Starship*

Alright, I just completed the deck plans for the Jack of Diamonds, which seems to look like a lot of different ships out there from different games/movies, but it was my attempt to design a short version of the Raza from Dark Matter, with the functions of the Serentity from Firefly. Though this ship includes a Tech Workshop which is missing on the Firefly, but needed in space...

Jack of Diamonds Tier 7
Pit Bull class Medium Transport

Speed 6; Maneuverability average (turn 2); Drift 1
AC 23; TL 25
HP 85; DT -; CT 14
Shields medium 100 (forward 25, port 25, starboard 25, aft 25)
Attack (Forward) 2 persistent particle beams (10d6; linked)
Attack (Turret) 2 light particle beams (3d6; linked)
Power Core Pulse Prismatic (300 PCU); Drift Engine Signal Basic; Systems basic medium range sensors, biometric locks, crew quarters (common), mk 2 armor, mk 2 duonode, mk 4 defenses; Expansion Bays cargo bay, guest quarters (good), medical bay, smuggler compartment (DC 50), tech workshop
Modifiers +2 on any 2 checks per round; +1 Piloting
Complement 6


----------



## gamerprinter

"Sector police patrol - cut your engines, drop your shields and prepared to be boarded!"

Just something for the Jack of Diamonds to encounter enroute to their destination. Though the PCs might not have to enter the police patrol boat, you never know, maybe one of the PCs has an open warrant. This vehicle is 100 feet long from tail to muzzle. The lower deck to engineering is actually only 4 feet high, while the other floors are 8 feet high each.

Adam 12 Tier 7
Gendarme class small police patrol boat

Speed 12; Maneuverability good (+0 Piloting, turn 1); Drift 2
AC +5/+7 ablative, TL +7
HP 50/90 (ablative), DT -; CT 8
Shields medium 320 (forward 80, port 80, starboard 80, aft 80)
Attack (Forward) 2 Particle Beams (8d6 x2, linked)
Attack (Port) Light EMP cannon (special)
Attack (Starboard) Light EMP cannon (special)
Power Core Pulse Orange (250); Drift Engine Signal Booster; Systems ablative armor, advanced long range sensors, biometric locks, crew quarters (common), mk 3 duonode, mk 4 armor, mk 6 defenses, s12 thrusters; Expansion Bays boarding hold, brig, medical bay
Modifiers +3 on any 2 rolls; Complement 6

Note: Ablative armor increases the armor by 2 tiers, and +40 HP, but once destroyed, lowers the original armor by 2 tiers.

Wings are swept forward.


----------



## gamerprinter

Outpost Hvergelmir, on the mining ice world of Nifliheim, the property of the Criodyne Corporation, makers of cold sleep pods, refrigeration systems, and freon distribution. The PCs in the upcoming one-shot module I'm writing for Starfinder RPG, that I'll be publishing, is meeting at this outpost station with unknown persons passing the package that they must smuggle to the pirate asteroid station of Port Carthage. The residents dwell in cargo containers along the streets, which are heated at 50 degrees F, to keep the roads free of ice and snow. Although the majority work for Criodyne, a minority population of small traders from across the vast trying to stay out of the eyes of the authorities come to this out of the way corner of Corporate Space. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

The Cyberian, is the mysterious name of the captain and his ship. It is said that the captain, all the ship officers and many of his crew are androids, otherwise humanoids with cybernetic implants - a requirement to joining his crew. This is the captain's personally designed ship and probably one of the few purposely built pirate ships. He doesn't need stealth qualities, but bases everything on intimidation, hence the Jolly Rogers painted everywhere, and the dark orange to draw your attention, then see the Jolly Roger - he wants fear to be your first response on seeing his vessel. He docks at the asteroid pirate station, and will be a part of the Rogue's Run one-shot module I am writing and will be publish, by end of month (hopefully).

Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

So I got inspired, and decided to create some alien terrain, I'm calling the Alien Oasis. Think of those hot smokers at the bottom of the sea spewing hot, sulfer laden water and creating a place where exotic life thrive, but think of this on the dry surface, something akin to a hot springs geyser. The only water for outlanders are in these places on some alien world. I used a bunch of undersea coral, urchins, anemone map objects I created for an undersea set long ago, and made them into the alien plant and animal life around this surface smoker... enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Kos Veruk, is a desert moon outpost for a possible adventure site, not a module, but a place adventurers can go, as in a detailed outpost, desert moon with some wilderness locations, including that alien oasis map I created the other day. I may create some NPCs, give stats for the location, include any possible factions, agenda, ready to use for Starfinder, or any sci-fi roleplaying game. I need to tweak some of the textures on the vehicles and ship, add some more surfaces on the top of the mesa, etc., but almost complete... enjoy!

This is using Vue, a 3D terrain generator, and Wings 3D models. Just got Vue, 5 hours ago, and it took me 4 hours to create this.


----------



## gamerprinter

So last couple days I've been working on 3D illustration and map using Vue to create a lunar outpost. So this is the first of the interior maps of the residential pods on platforms inside the walls of the outpost. On the north side are 2 each, two-story pods, and 6 one-story pods south of those. Each pod is equivalent to a Common Crew Quarter space on a starship, which is berths for 6, however, these pods are split in two with 3 personnel quarters on each side, thus 36 personnel in total per platform. The two-story pods, are commercial/industrial on the lower floor, and residence on the second. Shown on this platform is a bar with kitchen service on the left, while on the right, the second story is shown. I added to more pod platforms to the original map, having to rescale several of the structures in the original map. Lots more mapping to do...

Oh, I tweaked the illustrative view of Kos Veruk...


----------



## gamerprinter

The mine level, under the mountain, at Kos Veruk mining outpost, on the moon, Anwarra, of Caspara III. Crystals sought be solarians and technomancers are mined and processed here.


----------



## gamerprinter

Shauda Ekaan is the holy city of the Mystics of Anwarra, a desert moon of Caspera III, it is only the same moon where the Kos Veruk mining outpost is sited, which is owned by the order of mystics, the mining rights are shared with the FiveCorps mining conglomerate harvesting the crystals within. These crystals have arcane properties known among the mystics, as well as providing elements to sonic weaponry, and other gem based magic items. I have yet to create the Order of the Shard, with the shard initiates as the bulk of the members with a small, but powerful clergy in charge. I am working on the map right now, and should post it tomorrow. Until then, here's the illustration frontal view of the city. Note the amber crystal atop the staff bourne by the cloaked mystic statue carved from the rock itself. This was generated in Vue Creator 3D terrain generator combined with 3D models of the structures, statue and walls done in Wings 3D. Enjoy!

Created a top down view of the city, added structures and cleared the streets inside the walls, now on to the mountain interior part of the city.


----------



## gamerprinter

This is not a map, but a 3D illustration created with: Geisha (Poser 11), the geisha's kimono, hair ornaments, fan, parasol, as well as the stone lantern and all the buildings was created using Wings 3D, a subdivisional surface modeler, while the terrain and plants, as well as rendering the image itself is using Vue Creator. This will be featured in the Kaidan Interstellar Empire of Japanese Horror - my Starfinder conversion for my published Pathfinder horror setting. I thought you might appreciate the work.


----------



## gamerprinter

While this too is a 3D illustration, and the same city as in the previous post, it's also a map...

Kaidan-kyo is the imperial capital city of the Kaidan Empire (which I plan to publish as a multi-planet setting. The shape of the city is the imperial family crest, the chrysanthemum. At center is imperial park, a garden housing the Shogun's castle, the imperial palace and a major temple. Only a single bridge crosses the canal/moat around it. Surrounding that are varying size skyscrapers, with the larger one's belonging to the MegaCorps (all major samurai houses, with corporations run by lesser samurai houses), then smaller structures beyond those. A large tube containing multiple mag-lev tracks for both passenger and cargo trains to pass from the train station, loop around the city then out to tunnels beyond the city walls. A starport, a power plant and water treatment, a temple and stadium are furthest out. The towers on the islets on the outer ring are defensive towers serving as shield emitters, popup turret mounts for capital weapons and missile batteries. The city houses about 5 million citizens. Enjoy!


----------



## gamerprinter

Okay, it's been a coon's age since I've posted last, but decided to post my latest map...

The *Gemini binary star system* of Colonial Space is comprised of Caster, an orange dwarf (type K) star and Pollux, a red dwarf (type M) star, 3.5 billion years old, of silicate composition. Both stars feature intact inner orbiting planets, 4 and 3 respectively, but the 3 of the outer orbiting worlds in the shared space have collided destroying 2 large rocky worlds and a gas giant creating what it called the Scarlet Belt, though the illuminated gases will dissipate over the next millennia or so.

*New Dublin* the third planet orbiting Caster, if it weren't for the sky elevator reaching to the largest orbiting shipyard in Colonial Space overhead, by all surface appearances seem to be a Pleistocene world locked in an Ice Age, which it is, but most of it's water is trapped underground in a honeycomb of vast natural cisterns and labyrinthine tunnel systems under the planet's surface. The vast open spaces above the waterline host the unique subterranean, hexagonal tower architecture the world has become known for housing 1.3 trillion humans and a mix of every race across Colonial Space, and the most populous colony. The shipyards in high orbit construct the bulk of the Confederation's naval, law enforcement and corporate ships.

I'd post the Planet Builder stat block for this system that I just created for it, except it comprises of 8 planets, 2 belts and 17 moons, so it's a bit of a long stat block. I'm working on a full 7th level horror module involving a rogue moon passing through this system, as my next Starfinder project for publication.


----------

